# March Rainbows 2016



## eme

So I hope to soon have a few more joining me. I just found out last night that I'm pregnant again. I've had 3 miscarriages (2 just last year) and one chemical. After taking time off for endless testing to find a possible reason for the mc's we started trying again in April of this year. We had really bad timing (I travel for work and was out of the country the last two months when I ovulated!) But we were lucky to catch the sneaky egg this month! I felt ovulation pain on the 16th at night and once my hubby came home from his work trip after a red eye flight, before he went to bed we DTD lol and again that night just to make sure.

Looks like it worked! My lines are pretty faint (obviously, only 3 weeks 5 days right now) but they are there! First bloodwork is tomorrow morning!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congratulations eme! Happy & healthy 9 months to you! 

I got my BFP on the 26th and I'm 4 weeks today. We've been trying for 4 months this time around after our mmc in Jan. We're praying this will be our sticky rainbow. It's so hard not to be nervous but I'm trying my best!


----------



## eme

.hopeful.one. said:


> Congratulations eme! Happy & healthy 9 months to you!
> 
> I got my BFP on the 26th and I'm 4 weeks today. We've been trying for 4 months this time around after our mmc in Jan. We're praying this will be our sticky rainbow. It's so hard not to be nervous but I'm trying my best!

Congrats to you too! I was supposed to get my 1st round of blood test today but when I got there they said they didn't have my forms from my fertility specialist *ugh* so I have to go back tomorrow morning.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Urgh you've got to love the medical community! At least you don't have to wait too long to go back. 

I'm struggling right now to decide when to make my first appointment. My dr will see me at 7 weeks but last time I had a great scan at 7w and then found out at 12w that baby stopped growing at 7w2d. Part of me wants to wait until closer to 8w this time but I'm antsy to have a scan.


----------



## eme

.hopeful.one. said:


> Urgh you've got to love the medical community! At least you don't have to wait too long to go back.
> 
> I'm struggling right now to decide when to make my first appointment. My dr will see me at 7 weeks but last time I had a great scan at 7w and then found out at 12w that baby stopped growing at 7w2d. Part of me wants to wait until closer to 8w this time but I'm antsy to have a scan.

Im the imaptient type, plus with my mc history they want to know all the info right away. More than likely I'll have weekly scans starting next week. I like it that way, if something is going to go wrong I want to know right away. Sitting in the lab right now waiting to get my blood drawn :)


----------



## eme

omgosh, trying to keep my excitement down a little LOL but for being just one day away from 4 weeks along I feel really good about my betas today!!!! Last year with my little Peyton, I never got over 9 for progesterone counts......but today, today I was 29!!!!!! I'm on progesterone suppositories (Crinone) as well as Metformin. My HCG was 60 which for how far along I am is right towards the middle of what's expected, she said the biggest thing they're looking for (obviously) is an increase of 60% or more by Friday. I'll be so nervous waiting for my results on Friday!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Yay such great news :) I'm glad that everything is going well.


----------



## eme

HopefulOne, I can't believe it's just you and me so far! LoL I went for my second blood draw today, should get the results in about 4hrs or so. I took two things as good signs this morning =) 1. I woke up about 3 times last night choking down a gagging reflex that actually woke me from my sleep as I thought I was about to throw up LoL (never heard of middle of the night sickness!! haha) and 2. my ic line progression (I know we shouldn't go on the darkness of the line but I can't help myself!) is continuing to get darker and darker. With my 2nd miscarriage last year (the one at 6 weeks) my lines never got darker and my hcg never went over 30....I'm trying to distract myself today but I'm seriously just practically staring at my phone to ring so I can hear my hcg progression =/ honestly, it's good to know, one way or another, ya know?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm sure you will be getting good news but I'd probably be just as antsy! It seems so early for ms (or night sickness) I hope that let's up for a while longer. I got it around 5w last time but I'm hoping it stays away this time because It was miserable. This time around my boobs have been killing me! Maybe that means they'll get bigger lol, a girl can dream!


----------



## eme

.hopeful.one. said:


> I'm sure you will be getting good news but I'd probably be just as antsy! It seems so early for ms (or night sickness) I hope that let's up for a while longer. I got it around 5w last time but I'm hoping it stays away this time because It was miserable. This time around my boobs have been killing me! Maybe that means they'll get bigger lol, a girl can dream!

Lol im scared of what my boobs are going to do! Lol im already an F!! This is going to get ridiculous I think haha any good plans for the fourth


----------



## eme

128!!!!!! MORE than doubling every 48!! I cried tears of joy!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

That's amazing :) such great news to kick off the 4th! 

I'm not doing anything. DH is working and all my family is in OK this year. How about you?


----------



## eme

We just bought our 1st house 1 month ago and so everyone is coming over to our place....so its bbq, bbq, bbq!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

That's amazing :) such great news to kick off the 4th! 

I'm not doing anything. DH is working and all my family is in OK this year. How about you?


----------



## Camichelle

:hi: 
Praying I have a March rainbow on board. Got a very faint bfp at 11dpo on Friday and good solid lines today and yesterday. Should get first beta back tomorrow. Wonderful news on yours Eme! I will cry too if mine ends up doubling. (Never had a beta come back good) I think we might have briefly been in the 2014 February hearts group together. Really hope we're all going to get our March rainbows! Congrats to you too hopeful one!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hi camichelle! Congratulations on your BFP :) 

Anything new with you eme? 

Nothing to report here. I'll be taking my other digi tomorrow so Fx for 3+ please.


----------



## NDH

Hi, I got a surprise bfp on Sunday. I've had 4 MCs since November (mmc at 10+3 where bug stopped growing between 6 weeks and 7+4, chemical, and 2 pregnancies where hcg lingered for weeks but never really rose, though I had loads of symptoms, and nothing was seen on an ultrasound either time at 10+4 and 7+2 (I never had bloods drawn with the 10 week one but guessing the same thing happened as with the last one)
The last two pregnancies I've supposed to have been on a break to give my body some recovery time and work on some health issues but oops. We're delighted of course, nervous but still delighted.
I'm not sure exactly how far along I am as my cycles are still a bit all over with the MCs but I known Im cd32 today but I could be a bit less than 4 weeks.


----------



## eme

Camichelle said:


> :hi:
> Praying I have a March rainbow on board. Got a very faint bfp at 11dpo on Friday and good solid lines today and yesterday. Should get first beta back tomorrow. Wonderful news on yours Eme! I will cry too if mine ends up doubling. (Never had a beta come back good) I think we might have briefly been in the 2014 February hearts group together. Really hope we're all going to get our March rainbows! Congrats to you too hopeful one!!!

Hi Camichelle! Yes we were, I didn't last past 6 weeks in that pregnancy, but was bleeding/spotting from 3w6d so I never had a lot of hope :) 

This time around feels much different! I have my 3rd round of betas on Friday. From there we can probably schedule my 1st scan! Or at least I hope haha


----------



## eme

.hopeful.one. said:


> Hi camichelle! Congratulations on your BFP :)
> 
> Anything new with you eme?
> 
> Nothing to report here. I'll be taking my other digi tomorrow so Fx for 3+ please.

Things are still the same which is good news lol peeing so much lately haha how about you??


----------



## eme

NDH said:


> Hi, I got a surprise bfp on Sunday. I've had 4 MCs since November (mmc at 10+3 where bug stopped growing between 6 weeks and 7+4, chemical, and 2 pregnancies where hcg lingered for weeks but never really rose, though I had loads of symptoms, and nothing was seen on an ultrasound either time at 10+4 and 7+2 (I never had bloods drawn with the 10 week one but guessing the same thing happened as with the last one)
> The last two pregnancies I've supposed to have been on a break to give my body some recovery time and work on some health issues but oops. We're delighted of course, nervous but still delighted.
> I'm not sure exactly how far along I am as my cycles are still a bit all over with the MCs but I known Im cd32 today but I could be a bit less than 4 weeks.

Welcome and congrats!! Have you scheduled your 1st round of betas yet?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

NDH said:


> Hi, I got a surprise bfp on Sunday. I've had 4 MCs since November (mmc at 10+3 where bug stopped growing between 6 weeks and 7+4, chemical, and 2 pregnancies where hcg lingered for weeks but never really rose, though I had loads of symptoms, and nothing was seen on an ultrasound either time at 10+4 and 7+2 (I never had bloods drawn with the 10 week one but guessing the same thing happened as with the last one)
> The last two pregnancies I've supposed to have been on a break to give my body some recovery time and work on some health issues but oops. We're delighted of course, nervous but still delighted.
> I'm not sure exactly how far along I am as my cycles are still a bit all over with the MCs but I known Im cd32 today but I could be a bit less than 4 weeks.

Congratulations! Hopefully you have a sticky little rainbow on board :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

eme said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Hi camichelle! Congratulations on your BFP :)
> 
> Anything new with you eme?
> 
> Nothing to report here. I'll be taking my other digi tomorrow so Fx for 3+ please.
> 
> Things are still the same which is good news lol peeing so much lately haha how about you??Click to expand...

I've been having the hardest time staying awake throughout the day. Other than that just some sore boobs and some cramping off & on. I took another digi this morning and got my 3+! I think I finally feel ready to call the dr and let them know. Praying this skittle bug (our chosen bump name this pregnancy) sticks!


----------



## Camichelle

Yay for your 3+ Hopeful! I've never used those since I never make it that far! 

First beta number at what is either 13 or 14dpo came back at 83. I think that's a decent number. It's the highest one I've had as a first beta and based on lmp was taken at exactly 4 weeks. Doc wants me to repeat on Friday morning.... Uggggg the waiting. 

I've had sore boobs, some insomnia, a little nausea, sore throat, and some weird lower back/ovary area cramping that is freaking me out a bit. 

With my DHs chromosomal issue we know that we only have roughly a 33% chance of having caught a healthy sperm but I figure after 6 losses I should beat those odds eventually!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Camichelle said:


> Yay for your 3+ Hopeful! I've never used those since I never make it that far!
> 
> First beta number at what is either 13 or 14dpo came back at 83. I think that's a decent number. It's the highest one I've had as a first beta and based on lmp was taken at exactly 4 weeks. Doc wants me to repeat on Friday morning.... Uggggg the waiting.
> 
> I've had sore boobs, some insomnia, a little nausea, sore throat, and some weird lower back/ovary area cramping that is freaking me out a bit.
> 
> With my DHs chromosomal issue we know that we only have roughly a 33% chance of having caught a healthy sperm but I figure after 6 losses I should beat those odds eventually!

I agree! Waiting is awful. Your symptoms sound good though, yay for a sticky bean. You better keep us posted :)


----------



## Camichelle

I will but feeling kinda bummed about frer progression. Not much change over last 3 days. &#128533;


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Try not to stress over it. Blood hcg is much more accurate.


----------



## NDH

eme said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I got a surprise bfp on Sunday. I've had 4 MCs since November (mmc at 10+3 where bug stopped growing between 6 weeks and 7+4, chemical, and 2 pregnancies where hcg lingered for weeks but never really rose, though I had loads of symptoms, and nothing was seen on an ultrasound either time at 10+4 and 7+2 (I never had bloods drawn with the 10 week one but guessing the same thing happened as with the last one)
> The last two pregnancies I've supposed to have been on a break to give my body some recovery time and work on some health issues but oops. We're delighted of course, nervous but still delighted.
> I'm not sure exactly how far along I am as my cycles are still a bit all over with the MCs but I known Im cd32 today but I could be a bit less than 4 weeks.
> 
> Welcome and congrats!! Have you scheduled your 1st round of betas yet?Click to expand...

I don't think I'm going to bother with any betas this time. I found it way more stressful than beneficial last time.


----------



## eme

That's understandable, whatever helps you relax the most and enjoy the ride I think is what's important =) For me, I'm working with a fertility specialist so it's nothing but blood work blood work blood work haha I go in again in two days for a third draw to make sure my levels are progressing well enough for my first scan next week. I'll be released to my regular OB at 8 weeks. 

Anyone else battling insomnia?? I've been having the WORST time sleeping these past few nights. Between that and no appetite I'm feeling all out of sorts!


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats NDH! Hope you have a sticky bean! I don't blame you on the betas... I just like to know if it's viable asap so I try not to get too attached/hopeful. 

So glad you're feeling good about this pregnancy Eme! I have a feeling you're right! 

AFM, I'm feeling much more positive today. Took my last frer this morning and test line was as dark as control! That's never happened for me. Also I'm having tons of symptoms. Bloating has subsided a bit but very sore boobs and queasiness. I'm having vivid dreams and am super tired too. I'm also having insomnia Eme. I seem to fall asleep ok but wake up in the middle of the night and can't fall back to sleep. 

I'm really hopeful we're going to get our rainbows. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## eme

Doin good...I have my 3rd blood draw tomorrow, nervous about that of course haha my boobs hurt so bad last night it was CRAZY!!!! I've NEVER hurt that bad or in that way before it was nuts! Im officially 5 weeks today, and my last ic I took, the test line was as dark as the control and I've never had that before either so I actually felt good enough to stop poas daily lol


----------



## Camichelle

More betas for me tomorrow too..... Here's hoping for nice high numbers for the both of us!


----------



## eme

Yes fingers crossed!! Will you find out the results today? They've been calling me by 12 noon the day of the past two rounds so I'm hoping thats as long as I'll have to wait today. I feel lile I've been holding my breath the last 2 weeks haha and I know that even if I get good numbers back today, im then going to be nervous about my ultrasound which is one week from today haha


----------



## Camichelle

Yes, my doc said it would be a rush order so I can find out today because I leave tomorrow on vacation for a week. I'm waiting for lab to open in 20 minutes! Lol I don't think I'll stop being nervous until I'm holding my rainbow. Good luck!!!


----------



## eme

Yeah, I dont think relaxing is going to happen haha although im doing better this time around than I expected!


----------



## Camichelle

I'm doing better too this time. This is the first time we've had a bfp since the diagnosis so I think that's what's keeping me calm is that I know there's nothing I can do about it. Also excited that for the first time ever my test line was darker than the control on a frer this morning!!!


----------



## NDH

Good luck today letting your results :hugs:


----------



## Camichelle

Eeek!!!! My level rose from 83 on Monday to 774 this morning! Doubling time of 27 hours!!!!! So beyond happy! I know it's still early but we're over the first hurdle! Have an appt and scan on the 29th when I'll be 7 weeks 2 days!!!


----------



## eme

1102!! 1102!!!! Still doubling every 48hrs!!!!


----------



## Camichelle

Amazing news Eme!!!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm glad you two continue to get good news :) 

I made my first appointment! I'll be going August 4th at 9w1d. I'm so excited already but it seems so far away!


----------



## eme

You too!!!! I'll take every little bit of good news I can have!! Now its time to be nervous for the scans hahaha!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Congratulations everyone :) Mind if I join? I'm due last week in February but that board is pretty quiet. Just got a heartbeat at 7.0 today (seems a little bit on the slow side at 118?) and hcg at 86,000 on Wednesday. Had an upsetting early scan at 5.4 (actually have never once had a scan with a heartbeat) so I'm really relieved.

Everyone's pregnancies sounds like they're progressing great! So happy for you all.


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Annie! Seeing the heartbeat is amazing news! Hoping we all have our sticky rainbow!


----------



## NDH

Welcome Annie and congrats on the excellent beta results Camichelle and Eme!

Since I'm not doing bloods I'm just testing daily and here's my progression.
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/progression%20week_zpsfch0ret6.jpg
The top three are from Sunday 10 (or less) dpo, and then the next ones are from each day since at 4pm. Today's came up before the control line did - as soon as it got wet basically :dance: My last two losses my lines never got darker than 12 dpo


----------



## eme

AnnieMac2 said:


> Congratulations everyone :) Mind if I join? I'm due last week in February but that board is pretty quiet. Just got a heartbeat at 7.0 today (seems a little bit on the slow side at 118?) and hcg at 86,000 on Wednesday. Had an upsetting early scan at 5.4 (actually have never once had a scan with a heartbeat) so I'm really relieved.
> 
> Everyone's pregnancies sounds like they're progressing great! So happy for you all.

Congrats!!!!! I wouldn't worry about that heartbeat!!! From my understanding and experience, anything over 98bpm for where you're at is good. They look for it to be around 120 which your is =) What a wonderful thing to see that little flicker isn't it?!


----------



## eme

NDH said:


> Welcome Annie and congrats on the excellent beta results Camichelle and Eme!
> 
> Since I'm not doing bloods I'm just testing daily and here's my progression.
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/progression%20week_zpsfch0ret6.jpg
> The top three are from Sunday 10 (or less) dpo, and then the next ones are from each day since at 4pm. Today's came up before the control line did - as soon as it got wet basically :dance: My last two losses my lines never got darker than 12 dpo

Those are great lines!!!!! It's hard not to keep doing them isn't it haha Especially if you have a stash like I do!!! =)


----------



## AnnieMac2

Those are great lines - looks like your little bean is steadily and quickly growing!


----------



## Topanga053

AnnieMac2 said:


> Congratulations everyone :) Mind if I join? I'm due last week in February but that board is pretty quiet. Just got a heartbeat at 7.0 today (seems a little bit on the slow side at 118?) and hcg at 86,000 on Wednesday. Had an upsetting early scan at 5.4 (actually have never once had a scan with a heartbeat) so I'm really relieved.
> 
> Everyone's pregnancies sounds like they're progressing great! So happy for you all.

Hi Annie, 

I'm not part of this thread, but just happened to be stalking and remembered that I had read on the TTCAL board that you were having a really difficult time w/anxiety after your loss and the current uncertainty, so I just wanted to say that I am SO GLAD that you were able to see a HB and things seem to be progressing nicely!! :hugs:


----------



## AnnieMac2

Thank you so much, Topanga! You are so sweet. Yeah, it was a really bad rough patch. I also owe you another thank you. I should have printed it out or taken a screen shot, but shortly after my mc you wrote a comment (not in a thread I started) about how your mc changed you and how your feelings about the mc evolved. It was one of the most helpful moments for me after the mc. Keep writing away, you have no idea how even a single comment can have such a big impact!

And congratulations on your pregnancy!!


----------



## hanrh

Hello ladies. Can I join you? 
I've met some of you ladies in various thread previously :) 
I'm 5 weeks pregnant following 4 mc's (1 due to pataus, 1 partial molar and 2 early losses). Am feeling extremely nervous! Have just been to my doctors an booked my first scan for 3rd August! 

So glad all of your pregnancies are progressing so positively. It gives me so much hope to hear success stories! 

Carmichelle - I am SO excited that your levels are so high!!!!


----------



## Camichelle

Yay Hanrh!!! I'm so glad you joined us! I'm 5 weeks today too! So far it seems to have been a lot of good news on this thread! I'm super nervous too but I'm on vacation right now which has been a nice distraction. My scan is 7/29 so just a few days before yours so fingers crossed we both get great news!!!!


----------



## eme

Welcome and congrats!!!! 1st tri is always so worrisome anyways, even that much more so for those of us who have never seemed to get past it!!! However, for some reason, I'm much more calm about this one! I hope that means a good thing!!! It's always so hard to wait for the first scan, mine is this Friday!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hooray for good scans and I can't wait to see more the next few weeks. Mine is August 4th which seems so far away still. 

How's everyone been feeling? I'm 6w today and ms has been in full swing the past few days.


----------



## eme

Mostly I just feel like I'm walking through fog and mud! haha I'm SO tired! BB's hurt but that's probably from my progesterone suppositories. Twinges and little crampies here and there in the ute' and peeing more than usual but not as frequent as some posts I've seen (every 5-10min holy cow!!! Mine is more like every 45-1hr which is frequent for me!)

I've had a few moments of super powered smelling ability as nausea or no appetite but no ms yet!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Hi Hanrh - congratulations! I was nervous beyond belief - I totally understand. Although I've calmed a little since seeing the heartbeat and am learning to let myself enjoy good news :) I'm constantly looking at the picture to remind myself that yes it was in there and growing.

I'm sorry about the ms, hopeful.one! Glad you're doing ok, Eme. I have a weird yo-yo thing happening where I'm ravenous, but also feeling sick.


----------



## Radiance

EEK! I got my first positive at 7DPO (the picture is my 8dpo test)! :happydance: Today they are even darker! Super excited. My EDD is March 25th :thumbup: 3+3!
 



Attached Files:







11705483_10206346765935414_1431629053270982332_o.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Huge congrats radiance! Hooray for your sweet rainbow :)


----------



## Radiance

.hopeful.one. said:


> Huge congrats radiance! Hooray for your sweet rainbow :)

Thank you! I am super excited! I have my first ultrasound on July 28th. It couldn't get here any quicker :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

You'll have yours before me. Mine is on August 4th. I can't wait till we can all start sharing our adorable ultrasound photos :)


----------



## hanrh

Camichelle how exciting that we are so close in dates!! I am 5+3 today! Are you on vacation anywhere nice? 

Eme that is so exciting you have your scan so soon! How far along will you be ? 

Hopefulone sorry to hear about your Ms however I'm honestly glad of any symptoms! I've


----------



## hanrh

Camichelle how exciting that we are so close in dates!! I am 5+3 today! Are you on vacation anywhere nice? 

Eme that is so exciting you have your scan so soon! How far along will you be ? 

Hopefulone sorry to hear about your Ms however I'm honestly glad of any symptoms! I've been just feeling 'off'. Extremely tired and peeing a lot more than normal. Have very sore nipples too!!! :) 

Hello radiance. Congrats on your bfp!!!


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats radiance! 

I'm loving all symptoms too. When I don't have I start to get nervous. My main symptoms are slightly sore bbs and a little queasiness plus I've been super hungry and tired. 

It is exciting Hanrh! Only 2 days apart! 5+1 today! I live in southern Wisconsin but we're vacationing in the north woods of Wisconsin. We're in a cabin on a lake so lots of swimming, fishing, nature walks, etc.


----------



## hanrh

Oh wow that sounds amazing! What a lovely celebration for your bfp! A great way to relax! 

I've just got home from work and am so exhausted I've got straight into bed! Hoping this is a good sign!!!


----------



## eme

Radiance: congrats hun!! And welcome to our little group!! I'll be 6weeks via LMP but if I go from when I know I ovulated my first scan will actually be 6w2d. I know its early but im hoping I had an early implanter and get to see the heartbeat! If not I have my 2nd scan at 8 weeks and a third lined up for 9w3d....lots of opportunities to see my little one.


----------



## eme

Camichelle: so nice to have a little get away! Enjoy!

Hanrh: I know, every little symptom I get makes me happy!! Even if/when it makes me feel sick haha


----------



## AnnieMac2

Radiance - congratulations!!

I'm with you guys on being happy about the symptoms. Although, I did feel the urge to complain a little this weekend. We were traveling and it was making me so sick and tired. I also have to eat constantly before I get too nauseas and I'm worried I'm going to get huge!


----------



## twin mum 27

Hi ladies, mind if i join? 

Got my BFP at 12dpo on saturday. Which puts me at 4w1d.. so early.. 

We had a chemical/early mc last month, didn't have a period in between and now here we are.. 

I havent been to dr yet, as last month i went straight away and then lost the pregnancy at 4w4d and was really embarrassed coz the dr made me feel like it was never a pregnancy.. ill be seeing a different dr this time lol 
Do you think i should go see my dr now or wait a week like i had planned to do? 

We didnt actually plan to try this month and actually only dtd once as ive been so down about the loss.. but now i am so terrified of losing this one too.. 

Ive tested everyday since 12dpo and they are getting darker. 
With the mc they never got this dark.. so im hopeful.. although I've had lower back AF type pains which worry me..
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-15 18.03.10.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## eme

I'm glad you're switching dr's, it's so surprising when doctors can be so insensitive. Your lines look great!

So congrats and welcome to our little group here!!!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Congratulations, twin mum!

You should do whatever you feel like in terms of seeing the doctor (and I'm so glad you got a different one. It's important and worthwhile to have one you like). I would choose to put it off a little longer (as long as you have no pre-existing conditions) since there won't be anything to see even early in the 5th week (most likely). I've always found early scans disappointing, but just my random opinion not meant to sway you in any way!

Congratulations once again! Sounds like things are promising with those dark lines!


----------



## hanrh

Hello and congratulations twin mum! Your lines are very dark and very exciting!!! 

I agree with the other ladies and am so glad you can switch doctors. I can't believe how horrid some doctors are when the profession they have chosen is to care for people!! 

I am guessing by the name that you have twins? 

I have been feeling pretty awful again today (but loving feeling awful!)! Just leaving work now and going to get straight into bed! I can't wait!!! :)


----------



## eme

hanrh said:


> Hello and congratulations twin mum! Your lines are very dark and very exciting!!!
> 
> I agree with the other ladies and am so glad you can switch doctors. I can't believe how horrid some doctors are when the profession they have chosen is to care for people!!
> 
> I am guessing by the name that you have twins?
> 
> I have been feeling pretty awful again today (but loving feeling awful!)! Just leaving work now and going to get straight into bed! I can't wait!!! :)

My bad days come and go...today I'm feeling pretty okay, pretty nauseous when I was brushing my teeth this morning, but then I had some bran cereal and felt better! Other than that, it's just the normal peeing a lot and bloated =)


----------



## twin mum 27

Yes i have twin boys who are 4 next week. So hard to remember what my symptoms etc were 4 years ago! 

Im only 4w1day. Im having lower back pain. Is this morning? Im so scared im gonna lose this one too


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats twin mum! What a handful you must have! I have one 4 year old boy and he definitely keeps me on my toes. 

I've been having lower back pain too. Was moderate yesterday and then nothing today so very off and on. From all th crazy googling I've been doing, it's completely normal at this point. I know that doesn't help the nervousness though. 

I'm freaking out when I'm having symptoms like back pain and mild cramping but then freaking out again when they stop! I can't win. Lol


----------



## Nikki1979

Can I join in? I have a 8 year old son and have been trying to conceive a second child for the last 2 1/2 years. In the meantime I have had 2 losses. Tomorrow I will be 7 weeks pregnant. Praying we all have our rainbow babies by March next year.


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Nikki! H&H 9 months!!! Sorry for your losses.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- can I join you?

I had a mc at 5w6d in Dec 2014, and a CP at 4w2d this past May. We're trying for our first and since we're both 39, we're hoping we have better luck soon!

My lines and digi so far have been much better than the mc in Dec, so I'm more hopeful but still trying to not get too excited. My milestones are to get a 3+ on the digi next week, then get past where we lost the first one, then to see a heartbeat on an early private scan.

So far my main symptom has been sore boobs. I've occasionally had very light nausea. The main difference in symptoms from last time is back then I had constipation- this time I have the opposite problem!


----------



## hanrh

Eme I sympathise with the peeing a lot! I just can't stop!!!! 


Twin mum you will definitely have your hands full!! Do twins run in your family? Could this be another pair? I think back pain is quite normal as long as it's not too severe! I've had various cramps and pains all over the place and have goggled everything. 

Hi nicki - welcome and congratulations. Do you have a scan or any appointments booked? 

Hi fezzle sorry for your losses. It's such a nerve racking time and I agree getting past the hurdles are what I'm aiming for too! When will you book your scan? 

Are any of you ladies from the UK?


----------



## Fezzle

I'm in the UK! Bristol

I was offered scan dates of 25 July or 1 Aug- I asked if we could have one during the week in between because 25 July we're away and 1 Aug we have friends staying with us all weekend. I haven't heard back yet though.


----------



## hanrh

Oh that's so annoying. Who are you having your scan with? 

I'm in Cornwall here so not far from you!!! :)


----------



## Fezzle

The fertility centre at Spire here in Bristol- I went there for a fertility check up in Oct when the NHS said that although I have PCOS, there wasn't anything else they could do until we'd been trying for two years, and that was where I was put on Clomid which has done the trick!


----------



## hanrh

That's brilliant that clomid has done the trick! That 2 year rule really annoys me with the nhs - 2 years is such a long time!


----------



## lintu

Hiya ladies and congrats,


Can I join, just found out im pregnant EDD march 24th, didnt think I would be back here so soon so wohoo

Been TTC for two yrs with no luck was about to start clomid when i got a :bfp: which sadly ended in an ectopic at 5.5wks and resulted in the loss of my right tube this was in may, had my clomid prescription in hand to start next cycle and got my :bfp: again absolutly over the moon, I have a scan on the 29/07 to check it nestled in the right spot so fingers xd


----------



## NDH

Congrats and welcome lintu. I was in the January group with you.


----------



## eme

Can't fifure out how to post a pic from my cell but I had my 1st ultrasound today! Measuring right on date 6w2d with a heartbeat of 103!! Ive NEVER had a positive ultrasound, ever! It was such a surreal experience!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, eme! You must feel so much relief!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Yay eme! Amazing news :happydance:


----------



## eme

Thanks ladies! I AM so relieved! I cried happy tears the whole scan haha
 



Attached Files:







20150717_072536-1.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hanrh

YAY!!! That's the lowliest thing I've heard all day and gives me lots of hope!! 

To post a pic you have to click 'deskto version' at the bott of the screen. You should then see the advanced post button and can post a pic from there. I really want to see you little one!!!


----------



## hanrh

Wow eme that's just amazing! :)


----------



## Radiance

My levels were 516 at 3 weeks and 6 days! YAY!


----------



## eme

Radiance thats great!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Great news eme and radiance :happydance:

I have to wait another 5 weeks for my scan :( The days are going by so slow.


----------



## hanrh

Yay for good levels radiance!

Has anyone else been suffering from severe exhaustion? I am literally finding it difficult to do anything as I'm just so tired. I know I've been tired in previous pregnancies but this is on a different level! I am a vegetarian and I worry maybe my iron levels are low so am thinking of getting them checked. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## allforthegirl

Hi everyone, we found out on the 11th of July that we are pg again, we were two days late. We had a loss in Jan/Feb of this year. It was a long drawn out m/c. We decided to ntnp and see what happens. I started to spot very lightly brown (a couple wipes or so then nothing) on the 15th and have had it on off since. I just can't get excited yet. I want to call the Dr, but I just can't. I don't want to go through that all over again. So here I am trying to stay calm and just let nature do its thing.


----------



## NDH

Congrats allforthegirl. Your lines look good and strong. I hope this is your rainbow and I know you ate not alone in not being able to feel.excited. also I remember you from one of my due date groups but I can't remember which as I've been in so many. I would have thought October but the dates don't match up.


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Radiance and allforthegirl! Great levels and lines! 
I know how you feel... I'm trying to keep myself from getting too excited so I'm not disappointed again. One day at a time is how I'm trying to look at it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you ladies, makes me feel so much better to know I am not alone.

I have been so good this time. I only tested the once, as I wanted to just let things happen and not obsess. Though with the spotting I have had, I couldn't help it but test to see if I was going through what I did last time.... I have never tested this late and had a good progression, only bad. So I am not 100% sure if this is good but I am trying all my might to remain positive. What do you think? I am starting to feel a bit more calm about it though. (read my journal from last pg and seems like I am right on track symptom wise)



NDH~I was in the October thread then with you, as I was in the group with GingerPanda :)


----------



## Camichelle

That's great progression! How far along are you? I just took my last test yesterday (5+5) just to make sure test line hadn't gotten lighter. It was darker but as I've never tested this late either I have no clue how it "should" look. Lol


----------



## Camichelle

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## allforthegirl

I am 5+3 today, so that was taken yesterday at 5+3, according to my phone app

Lets see the pic. I don't know what mine should look like either. LOL


----------



## Camichelle

Here it is.... It's also on the new curvy handle frer so I'm not sure if they're any different sensitivity wise than the old frer. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow I think that it looks great!! I think ours are very similar!! So yay to us!! :dance:


----------



## Camichelle

They do look similar which is reassuring since we're close in dates. :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

What are your symptoms so far Camichelle?

I have very little so far....I have good days and bad days(which aren't all that bad at all)


----------



## Camichelle

So far I've had some naseau, sore bbs, low back pain, and some twinges in ovary area. In the last two days though naseau and sore bbs have really seemed to increase. Also peeing more frequently. Normally I sleep through the night but now I'm waking up 1-2 times a night to pee and then I can't fall back to sleep!


----------



## allforthegirl

That sounds about right to me....other than my boobs don't really bother me anymore in pg until a bit later. I feel tired but can't sleep a lot of the time. My sleep is the shits right now. I also get the odd bouts of nausea, last night it was at work and I was praying I didn't have to run into the bathroom to puke. I have not ever puked before, so I am hoping it will be the same this time....I hate vomiting. HATE it!! I am really thirsty too, last night I drank over 130oz of water last night. Crazy!


----------



## Camichelle

I haven't puked or been close to it either.... Just generally queasy. With DS I had no symptoms at all until around 10 weeks so I'm surprised I'm having so many so soon.


----------



## Fezzle

Great tests! I like those curvy ones! I haven't seen them before.


----------



## Camichelle

They're not the best for taking pics of because the window is curved too but I think the lines seem to show up more pink than the old ones. &#128522;


----------



## allforthegirl

I bought two tests yesterday so I could test to make sure there was no decline. I was shocked the control was lighter. Now I'm over the moon :) :happydance:


----------



## Camichelle

So exciting! I've never seen my test line darker than the control before until this pregnancy although with my DS I only ever took one test. Lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Camichelle said:


> So exciting! I've never seen my test line darker than the control before until this pregnancy although with my DS I only ever took one test. Lol

With my loss I was constantly testing as my tests just weren't getting very dark at all. One test was then the rest stayed the same but lighter until I expelled baby. I won't be testing any more....other than at my first apt with the Dr. Actually I finally decided I will call him tomorrow and book.

I went for a nap with my LO and now I feel like I weigh a ton, it is hard to move. I have no energy at all, and can't sleep any more either. Right when I was saying I wasn't feeling all that much....baby had to prove me wrong I guess. :cloud9:


----------



## Camichelle

That's how my last 3 losses were. Gradually darker in the beginning and then stayed the same. Never got as dark as the control. I always stopped testing around 15-16 dpo because by then I got back betas that weren't properly rising. So good tests and rising betas is all new territory for me! 

Yay for calling the doc! And for symptoms. I'm feeling like crap today. Lower back hurts which always makes me nervous.


----------



## allforthegirl

They don't do beta's here unless there is a reason to. 

My back was very sore last night, and a bit today, but no more spotting, so I am good. 

I will be high risk again I am sure, this time it will be more for age than the conflicting blood proteins. But maybe that means I will get that DNA blood test done and we can find out what we are having early :)


----------



## Camichelle

Even with previous losses? My doc has been good about doing betas whenever I ask. It's easier for me to know as early as possible if it's not viable. 

Yay for no more spotting. Probably just some lingering implantation bleeding. 

What are the conflicting blood proteins if you don't mind me asking? 

I'm considered high risk too because of DH's chromosome problem. We'll have to decide around 10 weeks (hopefully I make it that far) if we'll have a cvs done to check baby's. If we do then we'll find out the sex early too. 

Love your boys names btw! Really like Zander! May have to consider that one if I end up being team blue! &#128522;


----------



## allforthegirl

Camichelle said:


> Even with previous losses? My doc has been good about doing betas whenever I ask. It's easier for me to know as early as possible if it's not viable.
> 
> Yay for no more spotting. Probably just some lingering implantation bleeding.
> 
> What are the conflicting blood proteins if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I'm considered high risk too because of DH's chromosome problem. We'll have to decide around 10 weeks (hopefully I make it that far) if we'll have a cvs done to check baby's. If we do then we'll find out the sex early too.
> 
> Love your boys names btw! Really like Zander! May have to consider that one if I end up being team blue! &#128522;

Some how while giving birth to my 2nd, some of his blood came back up to me and this created blood protein antibodies, as two of his proteins were foreign to my blood. So with my 3rd son he also had the same protein I had antibodies to, and ended up having two blood transfusions in utero. (Which created two or three more antibodies in me) He is healthy now, no problems with him or me once he was born. 

Though now I am with a different partner and he doesn't carry the protein that is dangerous, so with our two we didn't have any problems. So they will still watch me just incase, as my current DH has a couple small non worrisome proteins I have antibodies to. Just means I get more ultra sounds and I get to see my little one every month and every two weeks in the end. :winkwink:


----------



## Camichelle

My goodness how complicated this baby making process is for some of us!!! 

Yay for more scans though!!! I'm excited about that too if all continues to go well. With DS I only had 2 the whole pregnancy. One at 20 weeks and one at 26.


----------



## allforthegirl

Is it because of the Dh's problems that you have been having so many losses?

P.S. thanks about the names. :flower:


----------



## Camichelle

Yes. Because of his mixed up chromosomes we only have roughly a 33% chance each time of getting balanced chromosomes in the baby. (If that... Some research says it's even less although some says more... It really is a crap shoot) With my previously losses the re, genetic counselor, and my ob said that the baby must have had unbalanced chromosomes from DH so my body won't keep them. Usually I don't even get a hcg above 100. I have had 2 that made it a little further along though so although things are looking good right now, I know we're not out of the woods. But my DS is proof that it is possible and I have to beat the odds eventually!


----------



## allforthegirl

I sure hope it works out for you!! <3 Tons of sticky dust!!

:dust:


----------



## NDH

Progression looks great both of you! I've yet to see a test darker than the control, but I haven't tested in a few days either. I might have to now - but I've been peeing every 20 minutes so it might not be very concentrated (not sure if that matters at this point )

My symptoms are getting steadily stronger and a few days ago I already exceeded the symptom level I've ever had in any of my pregnancies, healthy or not. I feel constantly nauseous and have felt like I was going to heave a few times which I never got before. Boobs are sore for the first time in any pregnancy, and I'm peeing every 20 minutes. No aversions yet thank goodness. Oh and acne.


----------



## Camichelle

Yay for symptoms NDH! Go ahead and pee on another stick! I love seeing positive tests!


----------



## allforthegirl

I too love seeing :bfp:


----------



## hanrh

Yay for all the symptoms ( however horrid they are!) and fir some amazing progression!!! 

I've been feeling terrible too, so much worse than other pregnancies. No actual being sick but just constant nausea unless I eat- so I'm eating loads!!! Also I'm extremely exhausted so am going to see if I can get iron levels checked.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all-

I was really pleased with my FRER from yesterday (below), though only got a 2-3 weeks on the CB digi this morning at 5w2d. I got a 2-3 a week ago, so was really hoping to see a 3+ today for some reassurance. I've read a lot of posts from people who had similar results and still had healthy babies, but I'm still worried.

With my first mc, where I started bleeding at 6 weeks, I stopped testing at 4w4d when I got a 1-2 weeks and looking back I should have seen that as a sign, so this time I want to be more prepared. DH thinks I should stop testing. 

Symptomwise- Nipples & areolas that occasionally get really hard, sore breasts though it comes and goes, more thirsty (and thus more peeing), the occasional feeling of a stretch or poke in my uterus, constipation, I've had a few occasions of nausea and gagging though not every day, food aversion to some sweet things, more saliva that I woke up choking on the other night

So far these are all similar to my first pregnancy though.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0372.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allforthegirl

Great progression Fezzle. those Digitals aren't very accurate to the actual date. I don't trust them. I have seen too many fret over them.:nope: I just stick to FRER as I have always had the most reliable progression with them.

I am feeling pretty awful today but that is because my family has a cold, and so do I. Letting my dh sleep in as I work tomorrow so I will get to sleep in some. Plus I will need a nap some time this aft, I will just crawl in with my LO while he naps. :haha:


----------



## eme

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been MIA a little bit.....so a few hours after I got back from my first ultrasound I got a call from my Dr saying they wanted me to increase my progesterone to twice a day. My numbers are dropping. They were 29 to start, then 14, then 7.5. The suppositories I use go directly to baby and don't go into my blood stream, despite that, they just wanted to be proactive to counteract anything my body may be deciding to do.

My hcg also isn't the greatest. I read a great article which I'll post in a sec that says after 5-6 weeks you can't really look to hcg for an indication of how the pregnancy will go, and especially once a heartbeat is seen that you should go by ultrasounds and not hcg because those levels can vary so widely and cause unnecessary worry.

My hcg only went from 1104 to 2004 in one week =/ I cried for most of the rest of the day. To go from SUCH a high (great ultrasound showing bubs measuring exactly on for his dates and heartbeat of 103 at 6 weeks) to being told my hormone levels, I was crushed.

But then I found this article and it made me feel slightly better. I've had no spotting or any concerning things happen, other than my symptoms aren't really that strong and most of them ~could~ simply be caused by the progesterone (sore breasts, fatigue, nausea, cramps, etc) so I have no idea what's a side effect and what's a genuine symptom =/

It's just hard...................... next scan isn't until July 31st!

https://blogs.webmd.com/healthy-pregnancy/2005/11/hcg-levels-and-ultrasounds-in-early-pregnancy.html


----------



## eme

How is everyone feeling today??


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been checking in as often. I have been dealing with awful ms. Today marks 7 weeks for me. I have a lot of anxiety about this week. My last pregnancy we had a great scan at 7 weeks and then baby stopped growing at 7w2d. My scan is 2 weeks from tomorrow so if we could just fast forward to that time that'd be great. 

Glad to see everyone doing well :)


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm so sorry for the stress, Eme. I'm glad they are helping you out with progesterone. It's sort of comforting that they can pinpoint an issue that they're able to improve upon. I have also heard that once you see a heartbeat, that they are far more interested in the ultrasounds than the hcg. Keep taking good care of yourself. I know the wait until July 31 will be killer though :(

I'm kind of stressed myself today. Had some bright red spotting this morning. Not much, but the doctor said stay off my feet today and drink tons of water. They'll do a sonogram if there is more spotting in the next 24 hours. I wish they would anyway!


----------



## allforthegirl

eme ~ wow what a stressful bout. I pray that just the extra p will help baby stay in place. When there is room for hope fill it up, as sometimes that is all we need for our LO to hang on. 

hopeful ~ sorry the ms is bothering you so. :( but only 2 weeks for an u/s is great!!!! Can't wait to see pics

Anne ~ gosh spotting is the worst. Have you had sex in the last couple days? Sometimes you can get that from a sensitive cervix.

AFM ~ just booked my first appt with my dr and see him at noon. But this is just the initial poas and book appt with OB kind of thing.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

AnnieMac2 said:


> I'm so sorry for the stress, Eme. I'm glad they are helping you out with progesterone. It's sort of comforting that they can pinpoint an issue that they're able to improve upon. I have also heard that once you see a heartbeat, that they are far more interested in the ultrasounds than the hcg. Keep taking good care of yourself. I know the wait until July 31 will be killer though :(
> 
> I'm kind of stressed myself today. Had some bright red spotting this morning. Not much, but the doctor said stay off my feet today and drink tons of water. They'll do a sonogram if there is more spotting in the next 24 hours. I wish they would anyway!

Try not to stress hun. There's a ton of things that can cause spotting. Just try to relax and do as the dr says.


----------



## eme

AnnieMac2 said:


> I'm so sorry for the stress, Eme. I'm glad they are helping you out with progesterone. It's sort of comforting that they can pinpoint an issue that they're able to improve upon. I have also heard that once you see a heartbeat, that they are far more interested in the ultrasounds than the hcg. Keep taking good care of yourself. I know the wait until July 31 will be killer though :(
> 
> I'm kind of stressed myself today. Had some bright red spotting this morning. Not much, but the doctor said stay off my feet today and drink tons of water. They'll do a sonogram if there is more spotting in the next 24 hours. I wish they would anyway!

Thank you! Yeah, the fact that they didn't move my ultrasound up to an earlier date made me feel a little better too. They didn't seem to worried, I think they would have been more worried if I hadn't had a good scan. Nothing to do but wait.......:coffee:

I'm sorry to hear about your stress! First tri is just so stressful!! Keep us posted on how your feeling, sending you all my best wishes!!! :flower: Keep those feet up and take it easy!!


----------



## Fezzle

eme- Sounds really stressful :hugs: I think the heartbeat is the thing to focus on! It sounds like they're monitoring things for you well though. Since I've only had one mc and a CP, my FS is assuming I've just been unlucky, so other than staying on Metformin, I'm not doing anything special like progesterone, aspirin, etc. 

AnnieMac- :hugs: I hope you get a scan anyway- but no more spotting!


----------



## eme

allforthegirl said:


> eme ~ When there is room for hope fill it up, as sometimes that is all we need for our LO to hang on.

I love your quote, thank you!!!!! I always disliked those first appointments where nothing is really done and all they do is give you a bunch of reading materials LoL Don't they know all we want is a scan??? Keep the dang pamphlets! :haha: At least it's a milestone though that you can check off and it means you're that much closer to seeing bubs!


----------



## eme

Fezzle said:


> eme- Sounds really stressful :hugs: I think the heartbeat is the thing to focus on! It sounds like they're monitoring things for you well though. Since I've only had one mc and a CP, my FS is assuming I've just been unlucky, so other than staying on Metformin, I'm not doing anything special like progesterone, aspirin, etc.
> 
> AnnieMac- :hugs: I hope you get a scan anyway- but no more spotting!

Thank you, yeah...it's hard to not get fixated on the numbers, but everything I'm reading says to stop looking at those numbers once a heartbeat is detected so I'm focusing my energies at that!!!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Everything turned out alright today. I ended up going in because I had some cramping, but the sonogram was good and the heart beat was 180 at 8w3, so I'm relieved. 

Haha. I hate the pamphlets. Thanks for filling up my recycle bin.


----------



## Camichelle

So much stress going around! Glad to hear everything is ok Annie! I'm 6 weeks today! Havent made it this far in a pregnancy in almost 3 years! I am having some lower back pain and slight cramping so I'm really feeling pessimistic the last 24 hours or so. I don't know how I'm going to make it to my scan next week!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so glad to hear that everything's looking good Annie!


----------



## allforthegirl

Awesome Annie glad everything is great for you :thumbup:

Cami the cramping and back is honestly completely normal. I have had in most of my pg's. Also had it in this one. I'm sure it is just your baby growing.


----------



## Camichelle

I think what's kind of freaking me out is I didn't have this with my pregnancy with my son, only with my losses. I know every pregnancy is different and I am trying to relax. It's just easier said than done. Lol


----------



## hanrh

Annie I am so glad all was okay for you!!! 

Eme what a lot of unwanted stress! Like you said I am sure if they were concerned you would be being monitored much more closely. And I agree I have read a lot about not taking hcg results as any sort of indicator after an ultra sound. 

Cami - It is so difficult passing the milestone points in pregnancy following a loss. I can completely empathise with what you are saying! Agreed though that back pains is a normal part of early pregnancy! 

I am off to get my hair done today. Have been feeling so rough the last week I thought I should treat myself. Am just going to pack my bag with snacks though as I have found that unless I keep my stomach full I feel nausea constantly. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## allforthegirl

hanrh ~ Enjoy your day of pampering. We all need to treat ourselves once and awhile, good for you for going for it!!

As for the nausea, not for me.....so far I haven't been too bad, and I am hoping that it stays this way, but I am hungry but nothing seems edible to me. Though I have talked to others that were like that, even my mother was the same. She said the only time she was nauseous when she was hungry so she just ate. Just have to be careful as it can run away from you and gain too much weight..... 

I am worried about weight gain big time this round....as I am a good 20 lbs over where I was the last time I got pg. I am very tiny person, so 20lbs shows huge on me. I would like to keep my weight gain to less than 15 lbs or I will look like a beached whale, and waddle like a penguin, because my legs will be too wide......ok maybe not but I do want to be a healthier weight. So I am trying to eat only healthy foods , like veggies, during my ravenous times, in hopes it helps baby take the fats from me and not from what I eat. I did say TRY didn't I? :blush:


----------



## eme

Im struggling today with the small voice taunting me because I have no way of knowing if my "symptoms" are because of the pregnancy or from the progesterone. Why can't we all just have a little ultrasound machine at home?? Lol


----------



## allforthegirl

I know how hard that is. That happened with me last loss. :hugs: time unfortunately is the only way to truly tell. Also testing can help, as long as your test doesn't get lighter than you know you are still in the game.


----------



## lintu

so today marks the same point at which my pain started with my ectopic in may and resulted in the loss of my right tube at 5+5 so in my head i need to get past 5+5, im 4+6 today.

On a plus note I have a scan next wednesday so fingers xd


----------



## eme

lintu said:


> so today marks the same point at which my pain started with my ectopic in may and resulted in the loss of my right tube at 5+5 so in my head i need to get past 5+5, im 4+6 today.
> 
> On a plus note I have a scan next wednesday so fingers xd

Isn't it 'funny' how we always remember those milestones? The furthest along I've ever been was 8w2d but at that point Peyton only had a heartbeat of 53bpm so we knew it wasn't good. If I can make it to my 8 week scan with a healthy heartbeat and bubs still measuring on point like he/she did at my 6 week scan I will actually be able to breathe!!!


----------



## Camichelle

Hope you had a nice time of being pampered Hanrh! 

I'm paying close attention to the milestones too. Last 4 pregnancies ended at 5+3 or earlier. I'm 6+2 today but 1st 2 losses got to around 7 weeks and then bleeding started. My scan is a week from today! I think if scan is good and I make it to 8 weeks then I can relax a little.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm also stuck on the milestones. Today is the day little love stopped growing, 7w2d. Hubbs is off today to keep me busy and keep my mind off it. I really hope everything is going well. I still have 13 days until my first scan.


----------



## Fezzle

Today's the day I started seeing a bit of a tinge to my CM with my mc in Dec. Then the next day spotting, and red blood with clots the following day. So I really want to get past these next few days. It doesn't help that I seem to have more creamy CM today- all white though! I have a scan at 7w2d and if I see a heartbeat then I'll relax, but until then I'll be watching the loo roll!


----------



## allforthegirl

I completely understand why these milestones can be so very worrisome, but I am trying so very very hard to not focus on my loss, but on this pg. For me this is the only thing getting me through and keeping me sane. If this baby is meant to be here, I don't want to remember all I did was worry myself sick, but remember how beautiful the experience was for me. I did that with my last baby and I regret it, so this time I am just going to to enjoy the time I have. If that makes any sense.


----------



## hanrh

Yes agreed allforthegirl. My first pregnancy I was so sad the whole time, completely stressed myself out with worry it was horrid. No I wish I had embraced every minute I had with my baby boy. It is so hard though! My current train of thought leads me to play out positive and negative outcomes for my upcoming scan.


----------



## Radiance

I've made it to another week :D My ultrasound is on Tuesday. I can't wait!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes a current amount of preparation is nesecary


----------



## hanrh

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Camichelle

I'm doing well. Symptoms have increased but thankfully no full blown ms. Scan is in 4 days and I'm terrified! How are you Hanrh? Everyone else?


----------



## hanrh

Glad you have no Ms. What symptoms are you getting? Yay for your scan. I completely agree we you tho - I'm terrified for mine. Can't quite get. Y head around the idea that it could go well if that makes sense.

I'm doing okay. Just feel like I have a constant hangover - extremely tired, headaches, sore teeth (?!), stinging eyes and nausea. Like you no actual sickness yet! I keep reading about ladies taking b6 for Ms. I checked my vitamins and it contains b6 so I wonder if that's why!


----------



## Camichelle

I know what you mean! 

I've been very nauseous just no throwing up. Very sore bbs, minor aches or pulling feelings, sore throat, low back ache, some light headedness, starving but nothing sounds good, tired, peeing a lot, etc. I'm hoping all the symptoms mean everything is good. I take b6 too so maybe it does help. 

When is your scan?


----------



## hanrh

Mine is a week on Monday. So not long for both of us!!


----------



## allforthegirl

ms is getting stronger for me. Last night I was sipping lemon water, and after a while at least I was able to eat something light. I am finding it doesn't help to have a full stomach or be eating all the time either. 

I also have sore bbs though only when my little one lays on them. They don't bother me any other time. I am always tired and could sleep all day. I been getting growing pains, as I have the normal on and off burning cramps front and back. Always peeing too. So yup I have a good feeling about this little babe.

I had the first call for my first scan and it isn't until Sept 9th. Though once I see my OB I will be going for an scan then too. I am sure that I am getting up to that 100 mark of how many scans I have had during my growing babies time LOL


----------



## Fezzle

My MS came on with a vengeance yesterday morning. I was running to the toilet and vomiting several times- I think the culprit was that I didn't have much to eat the night before or right when I woke up. Today I've been grazing all day and feel much better. My boob soreness has increased too. Today marks getting past the mc day so glad to pass that milestone! Still over a week for a scan.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

My ms has been awful the past week or so. I called my doctor and got some meds three days ago. It seems to help a bit. I still get nauseous but I haven't been throwing up since. 10 days until my first scan, it's driving me crazy. I want to know that Skittlebug is doing well in there.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yay for all the upcoming scans!! I love seeing LO


----------



## AnnieMac2

Oh no, Fezzle and hopeful! I hope the ms gets better. I've been getting really bad motion sickness and throw up from being in the car (a recent unfortunate road trip to MIL's included me throwing up in the breakdown lane of a highway in stand still traffic. Quite the audience!). Otherwise, I have to eat a ton in order to feel better. I'm afraid to look at the scale! And I can't trick myself with veggies. It has to be substantial to work. So, yeah, I'm going to be obese.

I've surpassed my previous milestones as well. You can't help but notice the dates and heart rates, etc. But it sounds like everyone is doing amazingly and I can't wait to hear about all of these scans coming up!


----------



## Kmood90

I went to the er last night with some cramping. I'm way too paranoid now and needed reassurance. I had a miscarriage two months ago. I Was 5+5 weeks pregnant yesterday and they saw nothing at all on the u/s. My hcg came back at 10,000. Everything im finding says by these numbers they should even see a hb!! Please help with any advice. Thanks!


----------



## allforthegirl

Kmood90 said:


> I went to the er last night with some cramping. I'm way too paranoid now and needed reassurance. I had a miscarriage two months ago. I Was 5+5 weeks pregnant yesterday and they saw nothing at all on the u/s. My hcg came back at 10,000. Everything im finding says by these numbers they should even see a hb!! Please help with any advice. Thanks!

I'm so sorry love. :hugs: I'm not sure I will be any help. My last loss they didn't see anything other something could be a start of a sac. Then next scan you could see it moving on out. I will pray it's not the same for you.


----------



## hanrh

So sorry to hear about all the terrible Ms. We just have to keep thinking these are all little signs from baby to tell you they are doing okay In there! I agree with the eating - fruit just isn't cutting it! Carbs is the only thing that settles my stomach! Goodbye flat stomach!!! 

Kmood sorry to hear about your bad experience. I'm sorry I don't really have any advice either as have never had an us that early! What did the hospital say to you? Fingers crossed it was just too early! :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

Kmood90 said:


> I went to the er last night with some cramping. I'm way too paranoid now and needed reassurance. I had a miscarriage two months ago. I Was 5+5 weeks pregnant yesterday and they saw nothing at all on the u/s. My hcg came back at 10,000. Everything im finding says by these numbers they should even see a hb!! Please help with any advice. Thanks!

Try not to get too worried yet. This is my 10th baby and I have only seen one (a sac) with one baby before 5+6. With my last baby, at 5+5 there was nothing and my hCG was really high. The ER doctor said with hCG being that high they should have seen something. I went back at 5+6 and there was a sac.


----------



## Radiance

My ultrasound is tomorrow morning and the anxiety is definitely here now!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Radiance said:


> My ultrasound is tomorrow morning and the anxiety is definitely here now!!

Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Radiance!


----------



## Jessica28

I am here after a miscarriage in January 2012 followed by a healthy pregnancy in 2013. Just found out I am 6 weeks, 2 days pregnant but it doesn't get easier. I'm still terrified and just don't feel pregnant.


----------



## Radiance

Thanks everyone!! I'll update tomorrow :)


----------



## Radiance

Jessica28 said:


> I am here after a miscarriage in January 2012 followed by a healthy pregnancy in 2013. Just found out I am 6 weeks, 2 days pregnant but it doesn't get easier. I'm still terrified and just don't feel pregnant.

Congratulations!!


----------



## hanrh

Good luck radiance. Looking forward to hearing how it goes! 

Hello Jessica. Congrats on your pregnancy! I think you have found the right place to be - we are all very nervous following losses but just talking to like minded ladies has really helped me!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats and welcome, Jessica!


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks everyone, what are all you symptoms or is anyone like me and not having any?


----------



## hanrh

I just feel like I have a constant hangover and have done since week 4. Nausea comes and goes and boobs feel very sore some days and not so others. Did you have many symptoms in your previous pregnancy?


----------



## Jessica28

No I didnt. It's funny because I went through my pregnancy journal earlier this morning and up until a 14 week scan, I still didn't feel anything as in morning sickness or sore boobs. With my miscarriage I just remember feeling really empty and I was always hungry and cringed when someone said congrats. Just made my next appointment for August 5th


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats!

I am tired, yawning all the time, pee a lot, nausea, boobs are tender, crazy mood swings, less patience, headaches, pulls and stretching pains, mild cramping, and when I am hungry nothing ever sounds good to eat....


----------



## Fezzle

I've had a lurking nausea that gets worse if I get too hungry. I had some vomiting on Friday, but not since then. I've been grazing a lot. Other symptoms- sore boobs, constipation (though then after some activia yogurt yesterday it went the other direction!), gassy and bloated, sensitivity to smells, little red spots on my breasts, aerolas that go puckered and hard every now and then, not wanting sweet things, feeling hungry but nothing sounds good, some feelings of pulling in uterus though that's decreased, increased thirst, increased saliva

Looking at the above it seems like a lot but I've been feeling like my symptoms haven't really been much! I think I'm starting to get used to them.


----------



## Jessica28

First trimester is nothing but stress and worry for me. Lol do you guys have other children.


----------



## Fezzle

I don't- just two cats!


----------



## allforthegirl

As my sig says I have 5 boys :D


----------



## Jessica28

I have one girl but hubby has a son from a previous relationship. We are hoping for another girl this time but we don't care what the sex is as long as we get ten fingers, ten toes and healthy!


----------



## hanrh

No other children for me (just my angel babies and my little puppy!) :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

No kiddos here either. 

As far as symptoms I've had some awful ms. I'm on meds now that seem to help some. I sleep all the time and I'm still tired a lot. And like some of the other ladies I struggle finding any food that sounds good.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am trying to stay positive here as I have had more spotting this morning. nothing red, but its there.....I am praying it is nothing....


----------



## Fezzle

Fx for you allforthegirl!


----------



## Radiance

I have three boys and four girls, only two living though.

*Update on my ultrasound *
My lmp places me at 5+6 but by ovulation I am 5+3. We saw sac, baby, AND heartbeat!! Baby measured 5+5 and had an heartbeat of 103 :happydance: I go back for another ultrasound in two weeks :thumbup:

Picture: Is zoomed in all the way. That's the baby and heartbeat.
 



Attached Files:







11037118_10206444880508217_4770352765247983611_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jessica28

Happy for you, radiance.


----------



## allforthegirl

Great news!! All mine (boys) always measured ahead....maybe a boy?!??!? :D


----------



## Radiance

I do feel it's a boy!! Since my first positive :)


----------



## AnnieMac2

That's great, Radiance :)

Congratulations, Jessica! I don't think my symptoms are that strong in comparison to some people's. Although, I've found out I can't ride in the car for more than 10 min. without throwing up. Yuck. I don't have any children yet. Just my spoiled old dog :)

Allforthegirl, how are you feeling? I've had a few friends who spotted during their pregnancies and had healthy babies. I also spotted briefly a week ago and have had a scan since that showed everything is fine. I'm wondering if mine was stress - I hurt my back that same day.

Hope everyone else is happy and healthy.


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks Annie. I had a bit of spotting too with my last full term pg. though not until later and already had scans saying baby was fine. Nothing really since but my cm is darker than it usually is. So I will enjoy today and try my hardest to not overly stress about it.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congrats on the great scan radiance!

Allforthegirl, Fx it's nothing. I've known a lot of people who had spotting in early pregnancy.


----------



## hanrh

Congrats radiance. Im So pleased for you! Let's keep the successful scans coming!!! 

Camichelle - when was yours? I feel it must be soon? 

Allforthegirl - fx all is fine with you. Agreed I know lots of people who have had spotting through their pregnancies. Are you able to get a scan for reassurance?


----------



## Fezzle

Great news, radiance! Very happy for you!


----------



## Nikki1979

Great news Radiance. I am so happy for you. I remember you from floridamommas journal :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm not spotting nearly enough for them to even look at me just yet. Im hoping it was just the flu....as I spent a pain moment on the toilet with the poos after all the cramping. It would also makes sense for the nausea right?? I haven't had anymore spotting. My cm is even clear at the moment. One day at a time.


----------



## hanrh

That's brilliant news allforthegirl. So glad the spotting has stopped. 

I'm feeling so icky at the moment. I'm off from work on my 6 week holiday and feel like I'm wasting it. I can hardly get out of bed and when I do try to do something (have just tried to do some ironing) I feel so unwell I have to go back to bed. Definitely not complaining though as have never felt this awful with my other pregnancies so praying it's a good sign!


----------



## Camichelle

Good news radiance! 
Hope you're feeling better allforthegirl! 

Scan is in about 7 hours and I'm feeling panicked and nervous!!! Praying I'll be able to report back with good news. Fingers crossed for me ladies!!
How are you doing Hanrh? When is your scan again?


----------



## Camichelle

I think we must have been posting at same time Hanrh! Lol
Sorry to hear you're feeling icky but symptoms are definitely a good sign!


----------



## allforthegirl

Definitely a good sign to be feeling so icky, just sucks. 

All these early scans are making me jealous. :blush: good luck can't wait to see them :D


----------



## eme

Congrats Radiance on the great scan!!!! 

Camichelle, I've got my fingers crossed for you!!!!

AFM, I've just been trying to distract myself until Friday, just two more days to go! There are days I don't feel pregnant at all, then there are days I'm not sure if my symptoms are real, or just side-effects of the progesterone so it's been really hard. I'm honestly just in "numb" mode for right now. Not allowing myself to get too carried away emotionally either way until I see the scan Friday.

Seriously, I feel like life just freezes between scans =/


----------



## Jessica28

Me too, wish I knew when I was getting a scan. I'm still not having any symptoms but I am very tired all the time and having terrible mood swings. Not too fond of those especially with a toddler. My temper is short and it's not fair to her. Also having some mild back pain when standing, is this normal?


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Camichelle!

My scan is Monday- I feel like I'm holding my breath and can't exhale until then! DH and I don't talk much about the pregnancy- we're too scared to excited after what happened last time. I think we'll relax a lot if we see a heartbeat next week.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes mild back pain is normal. Just the ligaments loosening up. I get them too.


----------



## eme

Fezzle said:


> Good luck, Camichelle!
> 
> My scan is Monday- I feel like I'm holding my breath and can't exhale until then! DH and I don't talk much about the pregnancy- we're too scared to excited after what happened last time. I think we'll relax a lot if we see a heartbeat next week.

"glad" to know I'm not the only one with the holding breath syndrome! I think we all have that as a defense mechanism :flower:


----------



## hanrh

Good luck camichelle. I'm so excited for you!! I'll be checking back all the time to hear your news!! 

Agreed with life being on hold - I just can't think of anything else. I'm even not planning to do things just in case something goes wrong on Monday. Excited to see lots of scan pics popping up on here very soon tho!!


----------



## Camichelle

Heartbeat of 145 bpm and measuring close to my dates. I know I'm not out of the woods yet but I'm so relieved!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jessica28

U that is great! Have you shared your news with anyone yet? Think we are waiting until after first scan and first trimester is over or just about.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Look at that gorgeous scan :) congratulations!


----------



## allforthegirl

Great scan :flower:


----------



## Camichelle

Thanks ladies!!! I have another scan in 3 weeks and if that one is good then I think I'll relax a bit. DH told his mother and one of my sisters kind of guessed when I was not drinking on the 4th of July. Other than that we're not telling anyone until we're out of first trimester.


----------



## hanrh

Oh Im so so pleased for you!!! :)


----------



## Fezzle

Great scan!


----------



## Jessica28

I had a terrible nightmare last night about losing this baby. I really hope I'm just paranoid. It was awful.


----------



## allforthegirl

It is very normal for us pregnant woman to dream like that. It doesn't mean that we actually are going to have one but more about our fears of it happening. And our hormones make ours dreams seem so much more real. :hugs:


----------



## AnnieMac2

Congratulations, Camichelle :) Sounds perfect.

I didn't believe that I would ever get excited about this pregnancy due to all of the fear and didn't want to get my hopes up, but here I am at nearly 10 weeks and just plain happy about it. I think everyone will start feeling good soon if even I am - I was just miserable! haha.

I'm sorry you had that dream, Jessica. A lot of us have had them. Don't look into it too much, it's just your brain organizing your thoughts and memories.


----------



## hanrh

I woke up this morning having a MAJOR panic about my scan on Monday!!! Argh!!! I've never left the hospital with good news, so am really struggling to stay positive! :( 

On another note... I am seriously obsessed with Pintrest at the moment! The have the most amazing baby ideas! Anyone else?


----------



## Camichelle

Hang in there Hanrh! I had serious anxiety over mine too and I'm already anxious about my next one but I'm sure everything will be great! It will be such a relief when you see the HB. I can't wait to see your beautiful scan pic. Are you still having lots of symptoms? 

I'm a Pinterest addict!!!!! I haven't started looking at baby stuff yet. I think I'm too scared to think that far ahead yet. But right now I'm on it like crazy getting ideas for my DS's Dino themed 5th bday party this month.


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm jealous of all your scans. Mine isn't until sept. So that's a long ways to go to see that heart beat. 

I like Pinterest too. I love getting crocheting ideas. I love crocheting.


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm sorry, hanrh - it's such an intense anxiety, isn't it? It's good that it's so close and the wait is almost over, though. I'll be excited for you until Monday :) Hang in there xoxo

Pinterest is so dangerous! I have a couple of baby boards and I'm trying to control myself. When does everyone think they'll start buying/making some of the things they've pinned?


----------



## Mannaa

Eme!! Not sure if you remember me. I haven't been on in months but I literally logged on to see how you were doing and if you finally got some good news since last year! Congratulations!! I hope this is your rainbow baby and you have a healthy pregnancy! After my miscarriages last year, I got pregnant in June '14 and had my rainbow baby in February :) praying for a sticky baby for you love!


----------



## Jessica28

Allforthegirl, where in Canada are you?


----------



## allforthegirl

Saskatchewan :)


----------



## hanrh

Thanks you camichelle and Annie. Yes having lots of symptoms and feeling terrible still. It just difficult to actually believe something positive could happen after so much bad news! Will update as soon as I get home - it's at 11am tomorrow (UK time). 

Glad I'm not the only pintrest addict on here! I've had a baby board for about 2 years (embarassimg!) as I just love collecting ideas. I'm really into making things so am so excited to hopefully start actually making some things from my board! 

Annie I'm not sure about buying things. I'd say for me it's probably going to be if we get a good 12 week scan - am scared to get anything before then just in case. Id love to have the confidence some women I see on here have who buy things from day 1!! What does everyone else think?


----------



## Camichelle

I know exactly how you feel Hanrh. I feel like I'm waiting for bad news. 
Can't wait to hear about your scan!!! 
I'm no where near buying anything yet.... But make after 12 weeks if things are still looking good. 8 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## allforthegirl

The only way I would go shopping is that we are having a girl ;)

Other wise I have everything we need. But I don't think I will go crazy with buying things as I have a few friends that will give me things and I can always buy used. Sometimes you can find some really good deals on a big bag of baby girls clothing for fractions of the cost. So that is my plan anyways.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats on the 8 weeks!! 

Is it dragging right now for any of you?

the start of this went really really fast then this week has been dragging. Not that I want it to go fast but I definitely don't want it to be dragging either.


----------



## hanrh

Camichelle - woohoo for your 8 weeks. Don't you love seeing that little fruit getting bigger on your ticker! 

Allforthegirl - you will have to give me tips on what to/what not to buy when the time comes. I. The sort of person who would buy EVERYTHING, just in case! I agree time is really dragging at the moment, I think it's the feeling so unwell and not being able to get out the house much for me!


----------



## allforthegirl

hanrh said:


> Camichelle - woohoo for your 8 weeks. Don't you love seeing that little fruit getting bigger on your ticker!
> 
> Allforthegirl - you will have to give me tips on what to/what not to buy when the time comes. I. The sort of person who would buy EVERYTHING, just in case! I agree time is really dragging at the moment, I think it's the feeling so unwell and not being able to get out the house much for me!

There is shit ton of stuff people will say you need and I never ended up ever using. :dohh: So for sure I will help you out.:baby::flower: And some of it will also depend on the space you are working with too. I don't have a very big living room, so loads of things we didn't buy :winkwink:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm freaking out about not having space for everything. We are in a one bedroom 750sq ft apartment and will likely be here till baby is about 3-6 months old. Space & organization is going to be a huge issue for us.


----------



## hanrh

Everything went well at the scan (phew!!). Baby is measuring at 8+3 and we even heard the heart beat at 166bpm. I'm so pleased! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## allforthegirl

What a brilliant scan pic!! So happy for you!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Fantastic, hanrh! Look at that cute baby :) And nice heart rate!

I'm too over-cautious to buy anything. I think it would give me anxiety to see it at home. But this weekend I was feeling more confident and have been having some fun making a wish list on Amazon of some of the bigger items. I do worry about buying everything at the last second. So maybe in early second tri, I'll make some purchases to spread out the costs.

And will definitely be asking advice on what the essentials are!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Beautiful scan hanrh. :happydance:


----------



## Camichelle

Yay Hanrh!!!! That's excellent news!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## hanrh

Thank you ladies! X 

Annie I love that you have made a wish list. I do worry about affording everything but we have always planned to save a little each month until 7/8 months to get all the big things and the buy little things each month! I can't wait to feel okay to look In the baby departments!


----------



## Fezzle

Great news, hanrh!

We haven't bought a single thing! I doubt we will until at least 2nd tri but will wait even longer for big things and nursery decorating. I might start a savings account now for it though.

I had my first scan today! All is good! Measuring 7w1d; I don't know the exact heartbeat but the Dr said it was good, so feeling a bit relieved now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0184.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## eme

Mannaa said:


> Eme!! Not sure if you remember me. I haven't been on in months but I literally logged on to see how you were doing and if you finally got some good news since last year! Congratulations!! I hope this is your rainbow baby and you have a healthy pregnancy! After my miscarriages last year, I got pregnant in June '14 and had my rainbow baby in February :) praying for a sticky baby for you love!

Hello!!! I do remember you!!! Congrats on your little one! We got pregnant again last year 2 months after my first mc, that one ended early at 6 weeks. I'm still pregnant but not out of the woods just yet. I had a scan this past Friday and even though baby is measuring spot on for dates with a heartbeat of 153....the gestational sac is VERY small, right up against baby. According to the dr, it could still go either way and there's nothing we can do but wait and see. I have another scan this Friday at 9 weeks which should shed more light on how things are and will progress


----------



## eme

Hi ladies!!!

I just wanted to apologize for starting this thread and then seemingly disappearing from the daily chatter. I had my scan at 8 weeks a few days ago and the sac is very tight up against baby. Baby is measuring great with a good heartbeat so doc says it could still go either way and I'm not released to my regular OB yet. 

So I have another scan this Friday. Part of the reason I'm not on here as much, there is a small group of ladies from this site that formed a secret group on a well known social site that I've become pretty involved with and since it's easier to use from my cell phone I tend to be over there more frequently. I honestly can't even go on the first tri boards over here anymore because I feel like it's just filled with terrified women hahaha I'm so glad to see we're all still doing great and for all the good scans!!!! Maybe this is going to be a happy group of PAL ladies!!! Fingers still crossed for all of us to get over the hump of these last few weeks in first tri and all of us getting over to 2nd tri!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Eme gosh how nerve racking. I hope everything is just fine. 

I hope you don't mind me asking but what does it mean if the sac is so close the the baby??


----------



## Camichelle

Great scan Fezzle!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Congrats, Fezzle!

Eme - I'm sorry you have this stress going on. I've heard of that happening before, but the outcomes in both cases I knew were good. It's nice you have a support group to rely on. Fx for a good scan this week. And congratulations on a good heartbeat and size! xo


----------



## hanrh

Fezzle - congrats on your amazing scan! So pleased all was good!! 

Eme I'm so sorry the scan wasn't as you had hoped although a strong heartbeat is great news! I wil be praying for good news for you on Friday. X


----------



## Fezzle

eme- thanks again for starting this thread! I hope the sac is ok; best of luck for your next scan! Good news about the heartbeat though! Fx for you!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

My first appointment went great today. Skittlebug was in there wiggling away with a nice healthy heart beat! Finally feeling a bit relieved.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Camichelle

Beautiful scan!!!!!


----------



## hanrh

Oh wow hopeful, that scan is amazing! It's so clear!! How many weeks are you?


----------



## Fezzle

Great scan, hopeful one! Glad you saw the heartbeat!


----------



## Jessica28

Great looking scans, ladies and I must admit I'm a little jealous.nhadan appointment for a check up today and I was hoping she was going to schedule a scan but it got cancelled. Sucks!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats on all the lovely scans!! :flower:

Me too. I want to be able tell some of my closer friends that I am pregnant but I want to wait until my first scan and so far that isn't until Sept. But if my OB would just call me, I know I would have a scan with his first apt.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

hanrh said:


> Oh wow hopeful, that scan is amazing! It's so clear!! How many weeks are you?

Today I'm 9w2d :)


----------



## AnnieMac2

Great scans, girls! Congratulations!!


----------



## eme

So ladies, when I went in for my scan on Friday it was confirmed that baby's heart stopped about a day or two before at approximately 9 weeks. Going to have a d&c scheduled for later this week......


----------



## AnnieMac2

I am so sorry, Eme. It's just not fair. Take good care of yourself, and I hope the doctors do as well. It sounds like you could use some answers and extra attention. xo


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh my goodness I am so sorry eme:hugs: how horrible. You are in my prayers.


----------



## NDH

So sorry Eme :( its not fair :(


----------



## Fezzle

So sorry, eme :hugs:


----------



## hanrh

Oh eme I'm so unbelievably sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry eme :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

I keep thinking about you :sad1: I hope you doing ok eme, the best you can that is.


----------



## hanrh

How has everyone been? 

Eme - I can't stop thinking of you. I really hope your have lots of support around you x


----------



## STEVIE410

I am 7 weeks and 4 days today. I miscarried in the spring at about this time. I had my first ultrasound last week and baby's HR was 127 at 6 weeks 5 days. My due date is estimated as March 26.

Last m/c I saw a heart beat at 6 weeks and 3 days winch was low (90ish) and then there was no heart beat at the scan the following week, I feel like my symptoms have diminished this week which makes me very scared. I have another scan booked for next Friday just to ease my mind. 

Has anyone else had diminishing symptoms but had everything be okay?


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm just hanging out. I have good days and bad. I am findin I am having more energy lately which is nice. Nine weeks tomorrow so that is exciting. 

I know it is worrisome Stevie. I hope you get your rainbow this time.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I've just been taking things day by day. I'm still really sick which is not fun, I'm hoping that settles down soon. I have another scan in 13 days so I'm counting down until we get to see Skittlebug again just praying that things are still going well even though there's no evidence that anything would be wrong.


----------



## hanrh

Hello Steve. Congrats on your pregnancy and I'm so glad you got to see a nice healthy heartbeat at your scan. I have read that symptoms do generally calm down at about 8 weeks - something to do with the placenta?! It's so hard not to worry though I totally agree! You are in the right place though - the ladies on here are so supportive and we each have our own stories and are Hopi for our rainbows. 

Allforthegirl agreed I seem to have a little more energy lately. I find the mornings I can actually get things done and I don't tend to tire until 4pm! It's so nice as prior to this I was exhausted to the point I couldn't get out of bed in the morning. 

Hopeful how exciting about your scan! How far along will you be then? 

I just got my 12 week scan through for the 3rd September. Definitely feeling a mixture of emotions about it. On one hand I'm excited to see baby again and to push forward into the 2nd tri however I'm terrified of the nt test they do. This is what showed up the serious health issues with our first angel, I'm so scared it will happen again!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Hanrh somewhere around 8 the placenta starts growing more. Though not until 12 weeks is when it takes over and no longer need the corpus lutem to survive.


----------



## AnnieMac2

Stevie - I hear from a lot of women that their symptoms come and go. I know it's stressful though. I know a couple people who had mc's at the height of their symptoms, so don't try to read into them too much. That's a nice heart rate - congratulations!

Hopeful - I'm looking forward to your scan! I hope you start feeling better.

Hanhr - my nuchal scan is Aug 24 and I'm having a little anxiety over it too. My last pregnancy didn't even make it this far, so I'm happy with how it's going. But I think I'm going to be so tense waiting for this scan.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hanrh, I'll be 12w1d. It's also my nt test and I'm super nervous about it but hoping it goes well. The 12 week scan is where we found that our last baby had stopped growing weeks earlier so definitely have some anxiety.


----------



## Jessica28

Of course, I was offered a scan yesterday but it was impossible for me to get there (I live in a rural area only accessible by ferry) and now they are completely booked up until god knows when. So disappointing.


----------



## STEVIE410

Jessica28 said:


> Of course, I was offered a scan yesterday but it was impossible for me to get there (I live in a rural area only accessible by ferry) and now they are completely booked up until god knows when. So disappointing.

How far along are you? Sorry I am new to this forum and not familiar with everyone who is posting...


----------



## Jessica28

Stevie, I will be 9 weeks on satuurday.


----------



## STEVIE410

Jessica28 hopefully you can get in soon to ease your mind. I am a week behind you, 8 weeks Saturday. I have had one u/s already and have another next Friday ( I had to push for it). I am a nervous wreck as I think my symptoms are fading. Although thinking back to last week, my symptoms seemed terrible on days when I was very tired and hadn't had much sleep. I have been sleeping better lately and hoping that is why I am feeling okay.


----------



## Nikki1979

Stevie - My symptoms eased off around 7wk 3days and i was a nervous wreck. I had bad ms before that. I had a scan at 10 wk 4 days and baby measured one day behind with a hb of 171bpm. I think our bodies just get used to the hormones after a while.


----------



## hanrh

Hopeful and Annie - it is so hard trying to stay positive for the 12 weeks scan when it's been bad news previously isn't it! I was so excited after ,y 8 week scan and now I'm slowly turning into a nervous wreck again! 

Jess that is such a shame about not being able to make it to your scan. I really hope you get one soon. Maybe a cancellation? 

Stevie - I hope your Us GPs well on Friday. I'm sure all will be good. My symptoms are definitely not as bad as they were now, I agree with Nikki - I think our bodies are getting used to all the hormones! 

10 weeks today for me! (Based on my due date - my ticker is wrong!)


----------



## STEVIE410

Thanks for the reassurance everyone. I felt nauseous this morning which is a good sign I guess. I will know more in a week...fingers crossed!


----------



## Jessica28

I am booked for a scan on Tuesday!


----------



## hanrh

So glad you managed to book a scan Jessica!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Great news, Jessica!


----------



## twin mum 27

Hi ladies. Havent posted in a while. Im 8+4 at the moment. Yesterday and today ive been having lower pelvic cramps/aching and slight lower back ache also, similar to AF pains.. aswel as the occasional stabbing pains down low on left side.. 
I had a scan at 7+2 and saw a lovely heartbeat, but im worried about these pains.. is it stretching or something else? 

Thanks ladies


----------



## STEVIE410

I find that I ache more when I have overdone it and done a lot of walking or standing that day. It usually goes away after I have rested and taken it easy.


----------



## hanrh

Good luck today Jessica!!! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Camichelle

Good luck Jessica! 

I have all kinds of similar achy feelings twin mum. I'm assuming (and hoping) it's just stretching. I think it's pretty normal. So nervous for my scan tomorrow. Last scan was 3 weeks ago at 7+2. Hoping for nice healthy Hb and growth tomorrow! I keep panicking thinking the worst though. 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Nikki1979

I am also aching and cramping a lot. The pain is no severe but still bothering me. I had a scan last week and everything was good but I won't relax until my baby is my arms.


----------



## AnnieMac2

I hope your scans went well, Jessica and Camichelle.

And hope you're feeling a bit better, Nikki and Twin Mum. Twin - are you still having severe pains? Don't hesitate to call your doctor if it will give you some peace of mind, but I do know people that have had weird cramps/aches and were told it was totally normal/fine.


----------



## hanrh

Was the scan today camichelle? If so I really hope it went well!!! X


----------



## Camichelle

It went great! Baby was measuring great with a HB of 173 and was wiggling around. I'm so happy! I may just have my rainbow baby!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jessica28

My scan was great too, my doctor called today and they told her everything looked great. Measuring 9 weeks 3 days and heart rate of 174.


----------



## hanrh

Camichelle so happy for you!!! That scan pic is so cute! It's amazing to see the difference of what you can see if just 2 weeks! 

Jessica - so glad your scan went well also! Yay!! 

When are your next scans? 

I had my booking bloods done today. I have such a phobia of needles so I'm glad it's over!


----------



## allforthegirl

Sorry I have been MIA, Some how I lost this thread.

Great news about all the scans!!

As much as I am just going with the flow, I can't tell anyone until I see my baby on screen. I am very nervous all of the sudden, as I am 10 weeks and still haven't got my call from my OB. (My Dr messed up and didn't even fax them that I was expecting again:grr:) There are good days and bad days, for cramping and nausea and constant hunger. But for me to truly relax I NEED to see this little pumpkin.


----------



## STEVIE410

Had my second ultrasound today. Measuring a day ahead at 9 weeks and heart rate was 180...baby was wiggling around. I am so relieved! Hope it is smooth sailing from here on in! Thanks to everyone for the support!


----------



## allforthegirl

How exciting Stevie


----------



## hanrh

What a lovely heart rate stevie. I bet your are over the moon!!!! 

Who has their scan next? Mine is the 2nd sep!!! 

Is anyone else having crazy dreams? I'm having them all night long, one after another!!! Is so strange!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Me!!!! It's like I don't even sleep.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I have my 12 week nt scan on Tuesday! I'm super nervous but really ready to see baby again. 

I also have been having really strange dreams and I remember them with such detail throughout the day too.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow 12 week scan starting already. How exciting


----------



## Nikki1979

i have my 12 week scan on Wednesday. Even though we saw a strong heartbeat at 10+4, I am still nervous that something may have gone wrong. I won't relax until baby is in my arms. I forgot to add that I am having another baby boy ( found via harmony test). My DH has 4 brothers ( no sisters) and in this would be the 7th grandson ( no granddaughters) :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congratulations Nikki! That sounds a lot like our family too. Boys boys and more boys!! I have a feeling that I'm having yet another one but time will tell.


----------



## NDH

The last dream I remember having was the night I got my bfp. I have only been aware of dreamimg a handful of times in my adult life, though I do usually have more in pregnancy than otherwise.


----------



## Jessica28

I am jealous... I don't think I will get another scan until 20 plus weeks :(


----------



## allforthegirl

So is anyone showing yet? We are all getting close to the 2nd trimester. I think I was showing a bit already (more bloat I am sure that anything) with my last around now. I was a lot more chunky going into this one, so I am not seeing any change in my belly.....in my butt yes it has gotten bigger for sure....as my underwear is not fitting as nicely anymore :haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I definitely have a belly going on. I have been taking weekly photos and the past three weeks I have been looking & feeling much bigger! I'm a bigger girl to begin with so I wasn't expecting to show so quick. Now I'm not sure I'll be able to hide this sweet babe as long as I originally planned.


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe that is sweet. I just have too much over hang from last pg. STILL :blush: :haha: I have never had much of anything left over before.....getting old now, so it doesn't just fall off anymore:haha:.....so it will be interesting what my bump will look like this time.

It is weird how we all show at different times. :D


----------



## Nikki1979

I am not showing. Have a lot of belly fat so that might be the reason for it. I am 36 so yeah my metabolism has slowed down over the years and I have thyroid problems too. With my son, I weighed around 105lbs ( height 5ft 5) and started showing around 18-19 weeks.


----------



## Camichelle

Playing catch up a bit on BNB! Congrats on all the great scans!!! So exciting that some are almost to 12 week scans!!!! How is everyone doing? I've had some strange dreams on and off... Last night I dreamt I was at an ultrasound and the doc pointed out a little boy part in the baby but it looked way to big to be on a tiny baby and I was freaking out. So weird! :haha: 
I have no idea when I'll have another scan. Nothing scheduled as of yet. &#128533; Still have daily nausea and sore boobs but bloating seems to have decreased. I've had some pretty bad lower and mid back pain today which has me nervous. Anyone else have that? No bump here yet.... Just bloat and extra pounds I put on before baby. Lol Hope everyone is well and looking forward to all the upcoming scans!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have had some pretty intense pains in my mid back too. Just under my rib cage, around where my kidneys are. It didn't stay but it was very uncomfortable that is for sure. Just decided to just drink an extra glass of water or two.


----------



## hanrh

So glad it's not just me with the crazy dreams! :) 

Hopeful- good luck for your scan today. Looking forward to seeing your pic later. What time is your appointment? 

Oh wow nikki I can't believe you know the sex already! That's amazing! It's another 9 weeks for me!!! Good luck for your scan in Wednesday!


----------



## hanrh

Camichelle - I've been having odd twinges and cramping every so often which always terrifies me. Hope it just means baby is growing and everything is stretching. 

I have been taking weekly bump photos too. I can definitely see a difference from week 5 however it looks more like bloat than bump at the moment. Like camichelle, the bloat seems to be going down the last few days so hoping a little bump might pop out soon. I'm so excited!


----------



## STEVIE410

Camichelle said:


> Playing catch up a bit on BNB! Congrats on all the great scans!!! So exciting that some are almost to 12 week scans!!!! How is everyone doing? I've had some strange dreams on and off... Last night I dreamt I was at an ultrasound and the doc pointed out a little boy part in the baby but it looked way to big to be on a tiny baby and I was freaking out. So weird! :haha:
> I have no idea when I'll have another scan. Nothing scheduled as of yet. &#128533; Still have daily nausea and sore boobs but bloating seems to have decreased. I've had some pretty bad lower and mid back pain today which has me nervous. Anyone else have that? No bump here yet.... Just bloat and extra pounds I put on before baby. Lol Hope everyone is well and looking forward to all the upcoming scans!


I too have had some bad lower back pain some days. I'm hoping its normal!


----------



## Jessica28

Do you guys consider 12 or 14 weeks to be the end of the first trimester?


----------



## STEVIE410

Jessica28 said:


> Do you guys consider 12 or 14 weeks to be the end of the first trimester?

From everything I have read it ends after week 13 and week 14 marks the second tri. Mind you with my son we announced our pregnancy to family after the 12 week ultrasound.


----------



## allforthegirl

I consider 12 weeks.....as that is when you are in your 13th....ie: 12 +2 

The whole 13 week thing is a bit old school in my mind.

Today I am 10 +5 so in reality I am in my 11th week. I rather say 10 +


----------



## hanrh

How did your scan go hopeful? 

I have read 13 weeks is the end of 1st tri but I have always thought after 12 week mark you are in 2nd tri!


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm playing catch up - congratulations on an adorable scan, Camichelle, and a boy, Nikki!

Looking forward to hearing about your scan, hopeful!

I had my nuchal scan yesterday, measurements were good and baby was really active. It made me laugh. Blood tests come back end of week, but I'm feeling relieved in general.

I'm wondering if some of those twinges are stretching too. I've been having them this past week and while I don't really have a bump, my waist is definitely growing much more noticeably.

Can't wait to hear more good news from everyone.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

My scan was great today! I can't get the darn photo to load but it looks like a baby now! Baby is measuring right on and was wiggling all over, it was adorable. The doctor said he thinks it's a girl but we won't know for sure until 20 weeks. I'm so in love <3


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe that's awesome. I can't wait to see your pic.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I think I got it! It's not very clear :( I'm bummed they have such an old machine but hey, better than nothing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hanrh

Annie and hopeful - congratulations on your amazing scans! I'm so happy for you both! Hopeful what a cute little picture - that's so exciting they made a gender guess too!!


----------



## Fezzle

Annie and hopeful- so happy for you for your great scans!

I had my booking appointment yesterday so waiting for the appointment for my 12 weeks scan now.


----------



## Jessica28

I know my scan was good but I didn't get to see anything or hear a heartbeat so there are lots of days when it is easy for me to wake up and forget I am pregnant. I guess I shouldn't complain about lack of morning sickness though. Anyone else still have little or no symptoms?


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh there are days that I almost forget I am. Then those days I will have either very sore bbs or when I get up too quickly I get stretching pains. Plus I wake up way too often through the night to pee. At least 2-3 times a night.


----------



## hanrh

Jess my symptoms are definitely disappearing these days! I sometimes think that taking some good vitamins really help keep the bad symptoms are bay! Do you take any? 

I'm 12 weeks today!! :) (my ticker is wrong!) yay!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Yay for 12 weeks hanrh! Crazy to think how close we are to 2nd tri :)


----------



## Fezzle

Happy 12 weeks, hanrh!

My boobs have seemed a bit less sore in the last few days, but my nausea has been worse for the last couple weeks- and more actual vomiting every few days. I'm hoping once I hit 12 weeks things will be better, so just a week to go!


----------



## allforthegirl

Fezzle oh that sucks. I find my nausea is worse now too but it isn't as often so I can handle it a bit better. Sorry yours seems more often.


----------



## AnnieMac2

Congrats, Hopeful! And happy 12th week, Hanrh

I wanted to upload my scan (it makes me laugh because the baby is giving the peace sign), but how do I do it? The icons I see all ask for URL's instead of uploading a file name. I'm sure I'm missing something that's pretty obvious. Thanks!


----------



## Jessica28

I am 11 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## hanrh

Annie if you make sure that you are in desktop version of bb. Then there should be a post option of go advanced. On there you should see upload file. Took me a while to work it out the first time too!! 

Looking forward to seeing your pic!!


----------



## hanrh

Oh and wanted to show you all this picture. It's my little pugs new favourite sleeping place! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allforthegirl

Very cute!


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats on all the good scans!!! 

Happy 12 weeks Hanrh and adorable pic!!! 

12 weeks tomorrow for me! MS seemed to peak for me at the beginning of this last week and has subsided the last few days. I should be happy but the symptom was reassuring. I'm complaining when I'm sick and complaining when I'm not. Poor DH. :haha: 

Hope everyone else is starting to feel better. Almost 2nd trimester!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am finding myself crying a lot more than with my others. So silly :haha: I have had a full work week so it could be that I am more tired....or it could be just the stupid hormones :blush:

Happy 2nd T everyone!! So exciting to be moving over soon.


----------



## hanrh

Camichelle agreed that as the symptoms are fading (even though I've read a million times they should be at this point) I find myself worrying more! Glad your sickness is getting better though. 

Allforthegirl - crying is definitely a problem for me too! Not full on balling my eyes out but I have found myself welling up at the strangest of things!! 

I have my scan tomorrow! I am beyond nervous. Please can everyone keep everything crossed for me!! :)


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, hanrh!


----------



## Camichelle

I've been overly emotional too. 

Hanrh, so excited for your scan tomorrow. I just know it will be great! What time is it at? Can't wait for your update. Mine is in one week! Eek!


----------



## hanrh

Everything went really well today! I'm so relieved and still in shock!! Yay!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## allforthegirl

What a great pic!! Congrats!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Hanhr - adorable pic (both of them!)! Thanks for the tip - hopefully the ultrasound will upload this time.

Everyone - I am so emotional too. My eyes well up at the most ridiculous things!
 



Attached Files:







11950756_975583322465118_1242173328_n.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fezzle

Great news!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Such great photos ladies!! It's amazing how quickly they look like babies :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I can't wait to see my little one.


----------



## NDH

Yay Hanrh and Annie!


----------



## hanrh

Wow Annie that pic is so lovely!! It's so clear!!! Can't believe you are 15 weeks - wow!! Are you seeing a bump yet? 

Camichelle - when is your scan? It must be any day now!! Exciting!!!!


----------



## Camichelle

Great picture Annie!!! 

My scan is on Tuesday so 4 more days! The time is dragging! Can't wait to see baby again. I purchased a fetal Doppler and was able to listen to baby's heartbeat this week so that was reassuring. Who else has scans coming up?


----------



## allforthegirl

Camichelle said:


> Great picture Annie!!!
> 
> My scan is on Tuesday so 4 more days! The time is dragging! Can't wait to see baby again. I purchased a fetal Doppler and was able to listen to baby's heartbeat this week so that was reassuring. Who else has scans coming up?

Mine is on Wednesday, so only five more days yay! :dance: it will be my first, so I'm pretty dang excited.


----------



## Fezzle

I got a doppler today too! I think I finally found the heartbeat after searching for ages- it was higher than I thought! My scan is Thursday next week.


----------



## Camichelle

Next week is an exciting week then with all these scans!!!! Can't wait to see all the cute pics! 

I was uncertain if I had found the heartbeat because I seemed to find it pretty easily and I wasn't expecting that. But then 2nd time I tried it was a lot harder.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ahh!! So many scans coming up. Can't wait to see photos! I won't have another until week 20 so for now I'll just enjoy seeing yours.


----------



## hanrh

Yay how Flippin exciting! I can't wait to see next weeks Batch of scans. 

A Doppler is a great idea. I toyed with the idea of getting one but worried if I couldn't find the heartbeat I would be a mess. I have a midwife appointment in 3 weeks where she listens to the heartbeat with a Doppler so I'm excited about that. Do you think she will let me record it? Thinking it might be reassuring to listen to! 

Hopeful - same for me , 20 weeks is the next scan! Will you be finding out gender? Is everyone else?


----------



## hanrh

Oh and as I type this I am sat here creating a baby book. I have printed LOADS of nursery ideas from Pintrest and am going to create a book of idea boards to help me out when I come to decorate the nursery. Have also thought I might stick in ideas of any products I see that I like the look of! So exciting!! (I'm easily amused!!:) )


----------



## Fezzle

I kept finding my arteries or something else first because it was way too slow for a foetal heartbeat, but once I found it, I knew! 

We haven't decided if we'll find out the sex or not yet. I don't think we'll decide until we get the combined screening results back.


----------



## allforthegirl

Me :wave: I found out with each of my others so I will this time too. And to think there is a possibility I may find out in about four weeks eeeeeee :dance:


----------



## NDH

We are staying team yellow again. I love the surprise ands getting to keep guessing to the end. And that moment of finding out for myself - well for me theres nothing like it :cloud9:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

When I first found out I was completely adamant about staying team yellow... for about a month. 
Now we've decided to find out! We're going to do a photo shoot to find out which will take place 2 weeks after the 20 week scan. We will see how that goes, I have a feeling we might peek at the ultrasound and just use the shoot for photos to share the news with friends/family.


----------



## hanrh

I'd love to have the will power to stay team yellow but i far too much of a control freak and just need to know!! :) hopeful how will you do a gender reveal photo shoot? I've. It heard of that!


----------



## allforthegirl

Talking about announcements.....I would love to do something like this to announce we are pg to our family and friends.....

https://lifeasmama.com/the-top-10-most-adorable-newborn-photos-of-all-time/


----------



## Fezzle

allforthegirl said:


> Talking about announcements.....I would love to do something like this to announce we are pg to our family and friends.....
> 
> https://lifeasmama.com/the-top-10-most-adorable-newborn-photos-of-all-time/

The first one is perfect for you! My favourite is 8!


----------



## allforthegirl

Fezzle said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Talking about announcements.....I would love to do something like this to announce we are pg to our family and friends.....
> 
> https://lifeasmama.com/the-top-10-most-adorable-newborn-photos-of-all-time/
> 
> The first one is perfect for you! My favourite is 8!Click to expand...

Yes that one we would do for sure!! But with my belly instead haha. There are so many great ideas on pintrest, I am melting haha


----------



## .hopeful.one.

We are still playing with ideas for the photoshoot. The photographer likes the black balloon that we pop to reveal pink or blue confetti. Hubs likes pink or blue silly string that has the outside covered so we don't know until we spray.


----------



## allforthegirl

Those are both very cute ideas.


----------



## NDH

Today is Fathers day here and we're going over to my parents house for dinner and we will be sharing the news with them.
The only father's day-ish card I was able to find says on the front "you are father to one of us, father-in-law to the other but we both feel so loved" (something along those lines) and inside I'm writing "and you're Grandad to three of us" and I'll sign it from us and the girls and baby peep.
Its a way I've not used to announce before so should be fun.


When we go public on Facebook in October I'll be making a slideshow/video documenting our losses and welcoming a rainbow.
I'm halfway done the rainbow baby blanket I'm crocheting so I'm taking a break to make some rainbow booties too, which I'll use in a photo for the slideshow. I plan to have DH hold a rainbow umbrella open over us and I will hold the booties and the girls will sit on the rainbow blanket holding a chalkboard that says "a rainbow is forecast for March/April 2016". 
But I also love this image too


And when I get a newborn photoshoot done I'll use the blanket in a photo like the one here with it making a heart around the baby. And of course one with the baby wearing the booties and a rainbow beanie in a cocoon.

I also look love this one I just found :cloud9:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I love them NDH. I also plan on doing a rainbow photo with my little for the newborn photoshoot. I have a few pinned on Pinterest :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Love the rainbow idea!!


----------



## Jessica28

I also won't be getting another scan until 20 weeks BUT I did hear the heartbeat for the first time on the 2nd! I was so relieved and excited. It was my grandfathers birthday too, He turned 84 so it was pretty special. He is hoping for a boy but I am convinced it will be a girl... We have also decided to stay team yellow!

Do any of you have any names chosen yet?


----------



## Camichelle

Scan was perfect! So happy and relieved! Baby was wiggling like crazy and is now measuring ahead!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

Camichelle said:


> Scan was perfect! So happy and relieved! Baby was wiggling like crazy and is now measuring ahead!

How perfect. I am a bit nervous about tomorrow, yet excited all at the same time.


----------



## Camichelle

allforthegirl said:


> Camichelle said:
> 
> 
> Scan was perfect! So happy and relieved! Baby was wiggling like crazy and is now measuring ahead!
> 
> How perfect. I am a bit nervous about tomorrow, yet excited all at the same time.Click to expand...

I was soo nervous this morning. Was up since 5am just worrying myself crazy. So happy now! I'm sure yours will be great too!


----------



## hanrh

Eeek camichelle I'm SO pleased for you! What a lovely picture! The feeling of relief is unreal isn't it! When will your next one be? Ours isn't until 20 weeks now!!


----------



## Fezzle

Great scan, Camichelle!

Good luck today, allforthegirl!


----------



## AnnieMac2

What a sweet picture, Camichelle! And congratulations on the heartbeat, Jessica :) At the nuchal scan two weeks ago, the tech was pretty sure it was a girl. We'll know for sure at our scan in October. We're thinking we would name her Rose, but maybe that will change. Maybe Elias if it's a boy, but the boys names are really up in the air for us right now.

You girls have the best announcement/reveal ideas. Love them all! I kind of came to a standstill with pinning stuff/creating a registry after I got the big items down. I'm not ultra gender-specific about things (for example, the nursery is blue and will stay that way either way), but I think the window shopping will really kick into gear once we know the sex.

Is anyone showing at all? I know I have a few weeks on everyone (I came here when the February group stalled out). I suddenly popped out just a little last week, but it's not that noticeable.


----------



## Fezzle

I just look bloated, but it depends on what I'm wearing too, and how full I am!


----------



## allforthegirl

Had my scan. Posted my pic on my journal as I am on so many boards. Everything went beautifully. 

I am not showing and my fundal height is about 14 cm, when I had to pee


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats on a good scan Allforthegirl!

Thanks ladies! I am feeling relieved and like it's finally real. My anatomy scan is in 6 weeks but I booked a private one in 3 weeks. :haha: 6 weeks seemed like too long plus we were given a gender guess at NT scan and I want to know if it's correct! I don't really feel like I'm showing yet except for the end of the day bloat that is still making me look huge some days! We're totally up in the air with names. 

How is everyone?


----------



## Fezzle

Here's my scan pic for today! Measuring ahead at 13w4d, so my EDD is now 13 March. I have to go with that as they won't let me go past it due to my age. Everything looks good- we are so happy and excited! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AnnieMac2

Cute scans, Fezzle and Allforthegirl!

So they plan on inducing you if you don't deliver by then, Fezzle? I didn't realize they were in a hurry to deliver when you're older. Maybe I should talk to my doctor about that.


----------



## Fezzle

I think it has something to do with the placenta not working as well after 40 weeks for women over 40. I'll turn 40 in Feb, so have just missed the cut off! But different NHS trusts are different. I know someone else who was 40 and couldn't go past 39 weeks, then I've known others who were 40 and didn't have any restrictions.


----------



## Camichelle

That's is an amazing pic Fezzle! So clear!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Love the scan photo! I'm so glad that everyone is doing so well :) 

Annie, you were asking who was showing... Well this is me at 7 weeks compared to last week at 12 weeks. This bump is getting hard to hide! Not sure why I'm so big so early, I'm only up 2lbs.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## allforthegirl

Very cute bump!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Well ladies, last night I broke down to DH because I have had this nagging feeling that something is wrong. My bday is sunday and he offered to go to get an elective 3d scan today just to see baby and put my mind at ease as part of my bday gift. 
So today we went for a scan and learned that we are having a SON! The whole gender reveal thing went right out the window but I couldn't be happier. BUT then I noticed fluid around his heart (they didn't mention it but I have a degree in DMS so I knew it looked abnormal, when asking them about it they say it looks like the lungs are just developing a bit slow which doesn't make any sense!) I tried to call my dr when we got home but they were already closed for the weekend. So now I have to wait and worry until Monday. Prayers for my sweet boy would be soooo appreciated <3 

sorry for the novel


----------



## Fezzle

Hopeful- congrats on being team blue! I hope the issue with the lungs is nothing that won't sort itself out :hugs: your bump is great!


----------



## hanrh

Hopeful what a lovely bump you have!! Congratulations on learning you are having a little boy! How stressful about what you saw (will the worry never end for us all!) - prayers for your little one! X


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopefull wow a :blue: Congrats!! I didn't think you could find out this early, but that is amazing!! I am sorry that you saw something stressful of the scan. I hope that you can resolve this very soon! :hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thank you guys so much for thinking of my little man. I'm trying to keep busy this weekend and hoping the dr will get me in on Monday. 

Allforthegirl, at this point they claimed the gender is correct about 90% of the time. I'm not sure how true that is but here are the boy bits from my scan.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## allforthegirl

Yup that looks like boy bits to me


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats on twins- how exciting!


----------



## allforthegirl

bellaroha said:


> Hi ladies! I'm pregnant with 2 boys due March 4th after 3 early losses and a loss at 20 weeks. Couldn't believe it was twins though! And two boys! We're so excited but I'm really nervous about losing them. Trying not to think about it too much.
> 
> I have a daughter too who is almost 6. Nice to meet you all x

Congrats on twin boys!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jessica28

I have been so stressed with work and my daughter having her tonsils on this Friday coming that I am terrified something is wrong. I usually feel little flutters every day but since the weekend I have not felt anything at all. So scared. More than a month before I see a Doctor again. 

But a big congrats to all those who have had great scans!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sorry you are having such a tough time. :hugs: maybe the placenta move a bit?


----------



## Jessica28

What do you mean?

I think while I am at the hospital with DD, I will go to the emerge for peace of mind.


----------



## allforthegirl

As the placenta grows it can cover the spots we once felt our babies. Happened to me last pg. 

Going to the ER is probably a good idea just to reassure you. Gl :hugs:


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats on twins bellaroha! Exciting! 

Hope everything is ok Jessica. I think this early on its normal to have periods where you can't feel baby depending on their position since they're still so little. 

Starting to show a bit!!! 8+4 vs 13+4 bump in the pic. Also, I'm officially 14 weeks and 2nd trimester today. Feels like a huge milestone!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allforthegirl

I hope everything is still ok Jessica

Cami great bump!! And yay for 2nd Tri. :yay:

My two big symptoms are a never ending headache and heartburn that is causing a bit of pain.... I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## STEVIE410

Just had an ultrasound today. Measuring ahead at 13 + 1 and heart beat was 154. All of my losses happened well before this point. We still have not even told our families. Think I can rest easy now?


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Stevie. I'm not sure if the worry ever goes away even as they are grown. ;)


----------



## BlessedWomb

I


----------



## hanrh

Camichelle lovely bump pictures! And yay for second tri. It does feel like a huge milestone doesn't it! 

Allforthegirl I am getting awful headaches too. What are you doing to treat them? I'm too nervous to take any medication so have been using an ice pack on my head and drinking lots of water! 

Congratulations on your scan Stevie! Did you tell your family? 

I have a midwife appointment next Thursday. Have been feeling nervous about it - was hoping my nerves would have calmed by now but apparently not! Has anyone been buying any baby bits? My next pay day is the 25th so I'm really excited to go out and start getting some things - I just don't know what to get first!!


----------



## STEVIE410

We did finally tell our family and close friends. I had my first ob apt Thursday and could hear baby kicking and the heart beat on the doplar! We have a 2.5 year old and I have 4 nieces and nephews so I don't think we will really need to buy anything right away for this baby.


----------



## allforthegirl

Hanrh All I am really doing is trying to increase my water intake, then take Tylenol(Paracetamol where you are and is completely 100% safe while pg) with a sip or two of coffee, sometimes it help, sometimes it doesn't. Another thing I do is have a nap, at least then I don't feel it while i am sleeping :haha:

Stevie that is awesome, what did everyone think? That is great that you will have loads of hand-me-downs!!

I will be going for a gender scan on the 2nd of Oct. Only 13 days left for me to see my LO again. :happydance:


----------



## AnnieMac2

Hopeful - how is everything? I didn't realize I'd been away a week. Adorable bump and congratulations on a son!!!

Camichelle - you have such a cute bump too!

Congratulations, Stevie, and congratulations on twins, Bellaroha!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

AnnieMac2 said:


> Hopeful - how is everything? I didn't realize I'd been away a week. Adorable bump and congratulations on a son!!!
> 
> Camichelle - you have such a cute bump too!
> 
> Congratulations, Stevie, and congratulations on twins, Bellaroha!!

Thank you Annie. I'm still anxiously waiting. They'll be doing an ultrasound on Tuesday to check if the fluid is there. If it is I'll be switched to a specialty dr so I can have a level 2 ultrasound at 20 weeks. At that point they'll be looking for a cause. I am just praying that it worked itself out and there's no more fluid.


----------



## STEVIE410

allforthegirl said:


> Hanrh All I am really doing is trying to increase my water intake, then take Tylenol(Paracetamol where you are and is completely 100% safe while pg) with a sip or two of coffee, sometimes it help, sometimes it doesn't. Another thing I do is have a nap, at least then I don't feel it while i am sleeping :haha:
> 
> Stevie that is awesome, what did everyone think? That is great that you will have loads of hand-me-downs!!
> 
> I will be going for a gender scan on the 2nd of Oct. Only 13 days left for me to see my LO again. :happydance:

Everyone is very excited, especially our son!


----------



## allforthegirl

.hopeful.one. said:


> Thank you Annie. I'm still anxiously waiting. They'll be doing an ultrasound on Tuesday to check if the fluid is there. If it is I'll be switched to a specialty dr so I can have a level 2 ultrasound at 20 weeks. At that point they'll be looking for a cause. I am just praying that it worked itself out and there's no more fluid.

I hope that you don't have anything to worry about :hugs:


----------



## hanrh

Hopeful I have been thinking about you today. Hoping all went well! X

How is everyone else? I have a midwife appointment on Thursday. :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I just got home from my 16 week appointment and the fluid is ALMOST all gone!! They said there's nothing to worry about and everything looks great. The doctor also said he's 90% certain that it's a girl so I guess we still have no clue on gender! It's been a crazy day but such good things have come out of it. I'm so happy baby is healthy, I can finally breathe again!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am so glad it went so well hopeful. I am sure that if you didn't see a sac and a penis then you are most likely having a girl. Congrats!!


----------



## Fezzle

Great news, hopeful!


----------



## hanrh

That is great news hopeful! Will you have anymore appointments ? 

I have a midwife appointment this afternoon. Feeling terrified that I won't be able to hear the heart beat! It's going to be a long day at work!!


----------



## allforthegirl

hanrh it is hard isn't it? I am sure everything will be just fine :hugs: Are you starting to feel any movements yet? I maybe have felt something but I go days without anything so I wonder if it was just gas.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hanrh try not to worry (I know so much easier said than done) I'm sure everything will be just fine today! Are you getting an ultrasound or just listening to the heartbeat? Either way very exciting day :) I'll be awaiting an update on your little. 

I have my (most likely) last scan on oct 22. They'll be double checking on the fluid again and making sure everything still looks good. As long as baby checks out the doctor will just use a Doppler from that point on.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have my official 20 week scan on the Oct 21st. Feels like forever away though.


----------



## hanrh

Thanks ladies. I just got back and heard the heart beat!! Yay!! Such a feeling a relief!! She just used the Doppler but get my scan on 19th October. 

Excited to see all of your scans! Is anyone getting a 3d one done? In trying to decide if it's worth it!


----------



## Fezzle

Glad you heard the heartbeat!

I might do a 3D one later on, as they seem like a cool thing (though too early they look a bit creepy), though if we decide to stay Team Yellow until birth, we probably won't as we'd have to not look for a lot of that scan!


----------



## Camichelle

Hope everything is ok Jessica. 

Glad to hear everyone else is doing well! I feel like the anxiousness is never going to go away. I got put on the spot at work today when I was asked and I'm a bad liar so I just was honest. Now everyone at work knows and for some reason that makes me more nervous. 

I've started feeling flutters from baby so that's reassuring but I hate that I get all panicky when I havent felt bubs for a while. 

I'm having a 3d/4d scan with gender reveal next Tuesday. I'm so anxious to see baby again! 

Hearing the HB is amazing Hanrh. Yay you had a good appointment! I've been listening about twice a week on a home Doppler to ease my nerves. 

We're getting so close to the halfway point!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So glad things are going well hanrh! Now you can breathe & relax :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I got a 3D scan pic with my NT scan at 12 weeks but an going for my gender revel scan in 8 more sleeps. I guess a 3D scan goes with that. Can't wait.


----------



## Camichelle

I'm on cloud 9. So in love with my rainbow boy!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Fezzle

Great picture, Camichelle!


----------



## hanrh

Oh wow camichelle that is so amazing!!! Was the 3D scan loads better than the 2d one? 

I feel like I might have felt baby yesterday. I was lying in bed and felt little pops or muscle twitches in my lower belly. It made me jump and sort of tickled. Do you think I'm right that this might be baby? It happenes a few times! I hope it is!! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## allforthegirl

Cami WOW he is just perfect!! Congrats!!

hanrh It very well could be baby you are feeling. Exciting :dance:

AFM I am still dealing with heartburn.....but that is fine.....getting so close for my gender scan. :yipee:


----------



## Camichelle

Thanks ladies! We're over the moon happy that Bubs is looking healthy! The scan was really cool. She kept switching back and forth from 2d to 3d so we got a little of both. Plus the whole thing was recorded and we got the link to watch the video. &#128522;
That definitely sounds like it could be baby you're feeling Hanrh! I've been feeling baby for a little over a week now. I forgot how amazing the feeling is! Sorry about the heartburn Allforthegirl. When is your scan??? So exciting!


----------



## allforthegirl

On Fri at 9:30 am.....:wohoo:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So exciting Allforthegirl! I have another 3 weeks before I'll know for sure. Time is dragging!


----------



## Camichelle

So close Allforthegirl! Can't wait for your update!


----------



## Fezzle

We got our Harmony test results and all is low risk- I'm so relieved! Less than 4 weeks for us until our 20 weeks scan now which is the next big event. So far we're still planning on staying Team Yellow.


----------



## AnnieMac2

What a cute pic, Camichelle! Can't wait to hear about your appointment, allforthegirl! Is everyone feeling movement? I think I am, but I'm not used to it and keep wondering if I'm wrong.


----------



## Fezzle

No movement for me so far- I can't wait for it to start!


----------



## allforthegirl

Looks like we are team :blue:


----------



## hanrh

Eek that is so exciting!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congrats Allforthegirl :)


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Allforthegirl! Boys are awesome! &#128522;


----------



## hanrh

Wanted to show you all the mobile I made for baby! I'm so pleased with it! 

Who has a scan soon? I have mine on the 19th... 2 weeks today!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allforthegirl

I was supposed to have my next scan with my OB on the 21st but got a call on Fri that he wants me to have another one on Tues. So tomorrow I will going for one. Guess something came back with some concern with my maternal screening....


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Love the mobile hanrh, it looks great! 

My next scan/appointment is the 22nd. I'm getting really antsy to see baby again and know that everything is still okay.


----------



## Fezzle

Great mobile!

Hope everyone's scan goes well! Mine isn't until the 28th- it seems like ages away especially since I'm not feeling movement yet.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am still not feeling anything either. There are days that I think maybe and then nope just gas. :wacko: I had a dream that he was stretching really big and it felt a bit tight :haha:


----------



## hanrh

All for the girl - I hope all is okay! What screening did you have? 

Scans do feel so far away don't they!! I'm so glad you have all said that about movement. I thought I felt something a few days ago but haven't felt much since so was kind of getting in a negative mood about it as everyone was saying I should be feeling something. You guys have just made me feel so much better!! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

The maternal serum screening for downs and trisomy 18 and such. The first blood test came back with a slight higher chance for downs, but NT scan was in range, so I am thinking that the second blood test showed the same, or something else.


----------



## Fezzle

If the NT measurement was ok, that's a good sign. I know when I had the combined screening test, they considered anything lower than 1 in 150 to be high risk, so those are still good odds all is ok. I did a lot of reading about the tests with my first results and there are a lot of things that can drive up the risk (such as age for me) but where nothing is actually wrong.


----------



## hanrh

Oh it's all such a worry all the time isn't it! I don't know if it makes you feel any better but during my first pregnancy when the baby had trisonomy 13 the nt measurements were really high 5-6mm which indicated a problem without any blood. They seemed to really focus on the measurements and not so much the bloods. So I would say if your measurements were good then all should be okay. Everything crossed for you anyway. Was it tomorrow?


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes tomorrow


----------



## Camichelle

Fingers crossed everything looks good tomorrow Allforthegirl. Like everyone else said though, I'm sure all is fine. 

Next scan for me is the 22nd. 

Such a cute mobile Hanrh! It's totally normal not to feel movement yet. I must just have a little wiggle worm in there because I've been feeling some pretty good daily movement. At my last scan he was really active. 

So who has names picked? DH and I are really struggling to find a name we both love.


----------



## NDH

17 weeks today! I felt kicks from the outside for the first time two nights ago after not feeling much movement for a week.

Finally working up the courage to go public and we took some announcement photos on the weekend.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/this%20one_zps0dt0pioc.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/or%20this%20one_zps3o0ljymg.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/image4_zps3u9i3izn.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/image5_zpsbka9pahq.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

`Great pics! Have fun announcing!


----------



## Camichelle

Cute pics NDH. I've also felt a few outside kicks this week. 

How was scan Allforthegirl?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so jealous of those feeling movement! I've felt baby a few times but it's so tiny that I've questioned it... Can't wait till they get stronger. It'll be exciting when hubs can feel too :)


----------



## Fezzle

I can't tell if I'm feeling movement or not. The other day, I was at work talking to a colleague and suddenly it felt like there was a snake squirming around in there, but by the time I was able to be quiet and concentrate, it had stopped. It's been like that for the rest of the week- usually at work in the afternoon when I'm busy, I'll get a sense of some squirming, but I can't really determine what's going on!


----------



## allforthegirl

Camichelle said:


> Cute pics NDH. I've also felt a few outside kicks this week.
> 
> How was scan Allforthegirl?

It went well. It was good enough that all risk for Down's was greatly diminished. So we are confident that everything will be just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## hanrh

Love the picture ndh! They are so cute!! 

I'm so jealous of all of these movements! Agreed I am not sure if what I feel is baby. I keep feeling as if my tummy is rumbling but I'm not hungry. I also have times when it feels like pulsing/throbbing. Wish I knew what I was feeling!! 

Cami I have a couple of names I like but haven't passed them by dh yet. Am waiting until gender scan to discuss properly. Have you got any names?


----------



## Fezzle

We still haven't decided for sure if we're going to find out the sex or not at the 20 week scan, but we're waiting for that in case we do to properly discuss names too. I think we're leaning towards finding out now though!

The only name we've discussed so far is Benjamin (Ben) for a boy, which we both like. For girls, I think DH still likes Daisy (from a conversation long ago), but I'm not keen on it for a first name- maybe a middle though. I have a list of about 10 names for each sex though!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh that is exciting that you are leaning more towards finding out.... It is a surprise no matter when you find out really :winkwink:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

We have names chosen but they've changed a few times already. Right now we have Paxton for a boy & Coralee for a girl.


----------



## allforthegirl

Those are really cute hopeful


----------



## Camichelle

Great news Allforthegirl and great name for him too! 
Love your names toohopeful one! 
We have a few names we like but so far nothing that we're 100% on board with. Kind of struggling for something we love and I feel like I've gone through every boy name and nothing is jumping out to me. I had 2 girls names I was happy with and so would have been set with one of them but boys names are harder for me.


----------



## hanrh

I love your names fezzle! They are so cute! 

Allfor I love how unusual your names are! Coralee is especially beautiful! 

Cami I completely get where u r coming from with boys names! So hard! Do you have anything in mind?


----------



## Camichelle

Right now I think Sawyer James is top of the list but still not quite sure if we'll use it. 
What about you Hanrh? Any names you're considering? 

Announced to Facebook today.... Eek!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## allforthegirl

That is a great announcement!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Cute announcement!


----------



## hanrh

Sawyer is lovely. I've loved it ever since being hooked on the lost series. 

I have been looking at my family tree which goes back to 1503 to find old family names and make them modern. At the moment I'm liking florrie (from Florence) Scarlett and Freddie( from Frederick) beau. Only 1 week before we find out gender!! :) 

Has anyone started nursery or buying much yet? I've just started making an alphabet wall for the nursery :)


----------



## Camichelle

The Lost series is what first made me consider the name. &#128512;

LOVE Scarlet! 

I haven't bought anything for his room yet. Right now it's a spare/storage room so I need to start sorting that out. Lol 

Can't wait for your scan! My anatomy scan is next week too.


----------



## hanrh

Ha ha that's so funny! Love lost! 

Eek what day is your scan? 

My nursery is our storage room too. I'm just trying to get things made/bought so that when we decorate at Xmas it's all ready to go :)


----------



## Fezzle

We haven't bought anything for the nursery. Right now it's full of an Ikea storage unit with things like pictures, old cds/dvds, DIY stuff and tools, and then my dressing table with my make up, hair dryer, etc, and where we hang the laundry! It also has the hideous carpet and curtains it had when we moved in a year ago. Oh- and the cat litter, which is going to go completely as the cats never use it (they have a cat flap).


----------



## Camichelle

Mine is on Thursday 10/22. 

For room sounds like mine Fezzle! All the same kind of stuff in there and we just moved the cats liter out of there and into the basement so we can start cleaning out the room.


----------



## Fezzle

In the old house, we had the same set up of bedrooms, and that 3rd bedroom we actually often called it "the cat litter room". Now it's usually "the 3rd bedroom" though!


----------



## hanrh

Just off to the my scan. I'm SO nervous I didn't sleep last night! Keep everything crossed for me ladies. X


----------



## Camichelle

I'm sure it will be great Hanrh! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sure it will be fabulous!! Please post pics!!


----------



## hanrh

It's a boy!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Camichelle

Welcome to team blue Hanrh!!! Congrats!!! So happy for you! What an amazingly clear picture!!!! What a gorgeous little man you got there!! 
&#128153;&#128154;&#128153;&#128154;


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats hanrh!! I agree what a clear pic. Everything went well too I am guessing. :thumbup:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Awe a boy!! Congrats hanrh :)


----------



## hanrh

Thanks ladies. I'm super excited now! Going to do some serious shopping this weekend now!! 

Cami not long until your scan!!! 

Any other news from people?


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats on team blue! What a great pic too!

I still have over a week to wait!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Our scan is on Thursday but we won't be learning baby's gender until nov 7th.


----------



## hanrh

Hope all went well at the scans today ladies. Looking forward to seeing pics!!


----------



## Camichelle

Bubs looked perfect!! So relieved!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Baby is measuring spot on for dates but the fluid is low. We will be going to a high risk dr for a rescan next week. In the meantime I'm to increase my water intake and take long baths daily. I'm hoping that'll do the trick and trying not to panic. You can tell that there's not much fluid in the photo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## allforthegirl

Great scan pics everyone!!

Sorry that you are going through a bit of stress with fluid levels hopeful. I hope you can bring it all up soon.


----------



## hanrh

Cami so pleased all went went at your scan! Beautiful picture! do u have any more appointments soon?

Hopeful I'm sorry you are still going through stress with the fluid levels. :hugs: I really hope lots of water will help! Beautiful picture too!!


----------



## Fezzle

Great scan pics!

hopeful- good luck with the fluid!


----------



## NDH

Finally went public on Facebook today

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4h5ENxeOoL8

Beautiful scan pics everyone.


----------



## allforthegirl

Awesome NDH!

I am not saying anything on FB! We are all going to be hush hush.


----------



## hanrh

That's so lovely ndh. It made me cry! Ha ha!


----------



## Camichelle

Beautiful video NDH. So glad we're all getting our rainbows! 

Thanks Hanrh! I'm so beyond thrilled and relieved! Other than normal prenatal appointments I don't have any additional appointment until 32 weeks. Doc will do another scan but it's mainly just for my reassurance. What about you?


----------



## allforthegirl

I still will get a scan with each visit as I am high risk. So one every month until the last month I will get one every two weeks until baby is born.

I am feeling baby way more than I was before. It was almost like a switch went off in there. Not complaining though. I will enjoy the little movements, as the bigger they get the more uncomfortable they get when they have less room to move around :haha:


----------



## hanrh

Cami I am the same. No more appointments apart from with the midwife however I think those will become quite frequent now. 

Allforthegirl what are your movements feeling like now? All of a sudden I can feel
Lots of little 'pops'. I'm sure it's baby. 

Is anyone buying anything now? I'm so excited as am going shopping today!! Can't wait to see all of the cute boy outfits!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I can't wait to go shopping for this little one!! I just need it to uncross those legs Thursday so we can get a good look. Have fun!


----------



## allforthegirl

hanrh said:


> Cami I am the same. No more appointments apart from with the midwife however I think those will become quite frequent now.
> 
> Allforthegirl what are your movements feeling like now? All of a sudden I can feel
> Lots of little 'pops'. I'm sure it's baby.
> 
> Is anyone buying anything now? I'm so excited as am going shopping today!! Can't wait to see all of the cute boy outfits!!

To me it feels like what I would think a flicking a balloon would feel like. Though my beautiful decided to hide behind my placenta again as the movements are not as frequent.


----------



## NDH

We've not bought anything yet, but I've been making loads of things. Will only really be buying a hammock and some white clothes and blankets to dye anyway as we have found babies don't need much and we have everything else they need already.


----------



## hanrh

Allforthegirl I agree that's what it feels like! Glad you said that as it makes me think it is baby! How exciting!!! 

Ndh I love that you are making things! I love anything crafty and have been making loads for the nursery. Hadn't thought about making and clothes but that's a great idea. I would love to see pictures. 

In terms of buying clothes - what would you suggest buying? I bought a few bits yesterday But was so unsure about quantity and what type of clothing would be suitable for each age of baby!! Help! :)


----------



## Fezzle

NDH- how exciting that it's all out in the open now!

hanrh- that definitely sounds like movement! 

hopeful- good luck with your scan Thursday! Mine is tomorrow- though we're going to ask if they can write down the sex in an envelope so we can find out later- hopefully no legs will be crossed!

We've bought hardly anything- I saw a few cute things (clothes, bibs) on sale from mothercare so went for it, but otherwise we have nothing- and this will be our first, so it's really nothing! I might go to a NCT nearly new sale in a few weeks, but I don't think we'll get most of our stuff until early next year. My MIL wants to buy us a cot and my parents said they want to get something like that too, and we have a friend lending us a Moses basket. I doubt we'll have a shower, but I have started an amazon baby list, which is mostly for our own organisation, but will be helpful if anyone wants to send us anything.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well after having all thees boys I have weened out a lot of two piece clothing for baby until later. So the majority I had them in were sleepers. I just had maybe one or two outfits for them at the newborn stage, if we went out to visit but that even got old as I had more and more. I just stayed home and didn't go anywhere while they were still very little.

I haven't bought anything, and not sure I will be buying any new clothes at all other than an outfit to come home in. I have only one big ticket item in mind and that is a sit and stand double stroller. We have one here and you can remove the seat so they can use the standing part, but I am not sure if Z will be big enough to use it as he is still so dang tiny. So I want the option to put him in a stroller seat if I need to.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I had my recheck ultrasound today! I am SOO happy to say that the fluid is within a normal range now! It's still on the lower end of normal so I am to continue drinking tons & taking baths but they're pleased that it has gotten better. I'm on cloud 9, I feel like I can finally focus again :)
 



Attached Files:







1.2.276.0.26.1.1.1.2.2015.339.60109.7007227.46031872.d102eab1e02.0000000000.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopeful that's great news!!


----------



## hanrh

That's amazing news hopeful! You have done a great job drinking lots of water - it's amazing how quickly things improved!!


----------



## Fezzle

hopeful- glad you're fluid is better!


----------



## Fezzle

I forgot to update here from my scan on Wed! All looked good. The head circumference and femur were a little bit smaller than average, but still in the normal range so she said not to worry- it might just be a smaller than average baby. We have the sex written in an envelope taunting us in the kitchen so we'll be taking it with us on a hike on Sunday and finding out then.

Today is a bit of a weird date for me- it's the first day of my cycle from my mc I had in Dec. so I always remember this date (also it was my grandpa's birthday). I've been thinking about that little one we lost at 6 weeks last year more lately due to the time of year I think.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Fezzle said:


> I forgot to update here from my scan on Wed! All looked good. The head circumference and femur were a little bit smaller than average, but still in the normal range so she said not to worry- it might just be a smaller than average baby. We have the sex written in an envelope taunting us in the kitchen so we'll be taking it with us on a hike on Sunday and finding out then.
> 
> Today is a bit of a weird date for me- it's the first day of my cycle from my mc I had in Dec. so I always remember this date (also it was my grandpa's birthday). I've been thinking about that little one we lost at 6 weeks last year more lately due to the time of year I think.

I give you a lot of credit having the envelope in the house, I'm so not that disciplined! Sounds like you will have a great place to find out though. Can't wait to find out what you're having. 

I think all of us who have lost a baby have dates that stick out in out minds. It's good to remember them, they'll always be with us <3


----------



## hanrh

Fizzle so glad your scan went well. Did you get a pic? Agreed, I do t know how you have that much control not to open the envelope! I was desperate to find out! Looking forward to finding out what you are having!! Do you have any thoughts? 

:hugs: hugs for today. It's so difficult seeing the dates come and go (there seem to be so many!). The date we lost our little boy last year is coming up on the 5th, it's feels so strange that it's been a whole year! Are you do anything special to remember your angel?


----------



## Fezzle

12 Dec was the day I started bleeding. That date stands out in my mind anyway because it's my mom's birthday, and it was also DH's dad's birthday (he passed away last Nov). I don't know if I'll do anything special to mark the day- DH will be away that weekend!

We got a few scan pictures- none were as clear as the 12 week one- I guess because the bones have hardened more. But the best part was watching all the movement during the scan! I still find myself staying a bit detached from it all because I still have worries things will go wrong, but the scans do help a bit.
 



Attached Files:







20w Scan1.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 0









20w Scan3.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jessica28

Fezzle - I am guessing girl!


----------



## Fezzle

You're right! It's a girl!


----------



## allforthegirl

Fezzle said:


> You're right! It's a girl!

congrats that is fantastic!! :dance:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Aww congrats fezzle!! Team pink :) 

6 days & counting till I know who I have cooking over here.


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Fezzle!!!!


----------



## hanrh

Yay a girl that's amazing news! Lovely scan pics too! 

Can't wait to find out what you are having hopeful!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

We had our gender reveal today! It was a hot mess, the balloon flew away and we had to quickly blow up the extra which didn't get to have much confetti. Thank goodness out friend who helped had a backup!! Well even. With all the drama it was perfect and I'm happy to say that I have a SON!! We are so excited!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats on team blue Hopeful. Sounds like a cute reveal, even with the troubles you had. :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats on Team Blue, hopeful!


----------



## hanrh

Congratulations on a boy - SO exciting! Lots of boys in this group!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Here is my 20 week scan pic. We are team yellow, but any guesses on gender??
 



Attached Files:







12191721_10153596470146690_5009720853698651407_n.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allforthegirl

Super cute baby!! No guesses from me. I'm rubbish.


----------



## Camichelle

Cute pic! I'm rubbish too at gender guesses but I'll guess girl. 

How is everyone? I'm amazed at how active and strong this little guy is. I've had times where he's so active and kicking hard enough that it's slightly uncomfortable. I also can see him move my stomach at times. So cool! I love being pregnant. Especially now that ms is gone and I have a nice size bump. &#128522;


----------



## allforthegirl

Camichelle That is awesome that your LO is so strong. I am still only getting random pokes and kicks. This child is just so dang different as I have always had constant movers, and strong ones like you are mentioning.

This are ok here other than swelling....I have been having some significant swelling in just my right leg with some mild swelling everywhere else. I went for ultrasound on my leg to rule out a clot, but didn't get the results right away like the Dr was hoping. So I will be going back sometime today again and continue more testing if the results are clear.

In just over a week too I will be going for my next scan and appt with my OB.


----------



## hanrh

Jessica I'm guessing a girl. I've no idea why that just my gut feeling. Have you any ideas? 

Cami that's amazing about how active your little one is. Is it all day or a particular time? I'm finding I notice it more in the evening. 

That's rubbish about the swelling allforthegirl. I hope all turns out okay! 

I actually slipped and twisted my knee on Saturday (whilst doing the dusting! Haha). I thought it was getting better however last night it has become really swollen and is agony to bend! I can't really walk today so am waiting for
Hubby to get home from work to drive me to the doctors again! :(


----------



## Fezzle

I'm going to guess boy- but not based on anything! And I am known for being wrong. I didn't even guess my own baby's sex correctly!

hanrh- hope your knee is ok!

Our little girl is way more active in the evening. In the mornings I feel her occasionally, usually after I have something to eat or drink, but once dinner is over and we settle down, she seems to be really active throughout the rest of the night.


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladies we are all rounding up on Viability week!! Can you believe it? What a big milestone for all of us!! Congrats!!!


----------



## hanrh

Fezzle thank you! Our little one seems to have the same
Movement pattern as you! 

Allforthegirl that is crazy - I never thought I would get this far! Feels like another tick off the list. 3rd tri isn't too far around the corner either! My app says baby will grow rapidly from next week so expect bumps to get huge very quickly!!! 

I had a rather interesting evening with my knee situation. After being sent home again from our local hospital and told to take parecetemol and rest I decided to get hubby to drive me to the bigger Hospital which is 40 minutes away. After lots of prodding and poking they found I had a needle stuck inside one of the ligaments In my knee!! I guess I must've knelt on it whilst cleaning and not realised!! They had to cut my knee open there and then and remove it before it got infected. It was horrid! They told me that had it not been for baby I would have had to have it done under general anaesthetic so am so glad That pregnancy saved me from that! Just resting at home now with my leg stitched and bandaged! :( a crazy evening!!


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG that sounds so scary!! I am glad that it was found, and you didn't need further surgery. I hope that you heal fast.


----------



## Camichelle

How are all you lovely ladies and your rainbows doing?


----------



## allforthegirl

Feeling like I am getting just huge.....I also have a sinus infection which I was put on meds for.....thank goodness because it was starting to become unbearable, and the pain was so bad I was taking Tylenol with codeine. Which is safe as long as it isn't all the time....My beautiful is moving more and more which is so nice specially while I am not feeling well.

I can't believe that in about 3.5 months my baby may be here. I am still in shock. Just doesn't seem real, how can he grow that fast and be in my arms that soon??


----------



## hanrh

Hi all. I agree with allforthegirl feel like I getting huge all
Of a sudden! Feeling lots of movements which is lovely. Does anyone get super nervous when they don't feel anything for like 20 minutes? Or am I just crazy? Ha ha. 

Looking forward to hearings how everyone else is doing.


----------



## Fezzle

I am feeling huge too- I think I'm finally noticeable to people who don't know now as a pregnant woman. I keep bumping my bump into things and getting food on it!

Yes- I wish I could feel movement every time I just want a check! It freaked me out last week- I think it was a combination of her having a quiet day plus me working at home, whereas normally when I'm at work and busy I don't notice the fact that's she's not moving all the time.


----------



## allforthegirl

I get nervous-ish when he doesn't move for most of the day....but like Fezzle had, I know about quiet days, and expect them from time to time, but that doesn't mean I don't wonder....:haha:


----------



## hanrh

Glad it's not just me being a crazy person! :) 

I think this has been mentioned before but has everyone got names picked out now? I have a few I like but am still thinking of more as not certain on any! How do you all get inspiration for names? I bought a name book which I've found useless!!


----------



## Fezzle

We printed off a list of names of the top 1000 girls' names in the UK figuring we probably wouldn't pick a name that was so unusual it wouldn't be on that list. I went through and crossed off loads that I didn't like, or we couldn't use for some reason, or some that were just spellings I didn't like. DH has had a quick look too, but hasn't properly gone through it. We're down to about 140 names now I think! Our plan is to cut it down to about 20 so we can consider them and take more off or add any new ones before she's born, but hopefully we'll have a few favourites and then pick one once we see her. We're not telling anyone IRL our final shortlist though!


----------



## Camichelle

Hope your sinus infection is getting better Allforthegirl. I just got over a stomach bug. I hate being sick but so much worse when pregnant because I get so nervous about if it's effecting Bubs. 

I'm also feeling huge. I feel like I'm much bigger than I should be at this point considering there's still 3 months to go! 

I freak out whenever I have any long periods with no movement. Hes pretty active so luckily that's not too often. Tonight he has been kinda quiet movement wise so my anxiety is starting to creep up but I just have to remember they sleep a ton. 

Not decided on a name yet and I don't think we'll decide for sure until he's born. I have a list of about 20 names although DH doesn't like all of them but I'm just trying to keep options. I've gone to all the baby name sites but it wasn't much help. I think DH is pretty set on the name he wants though and it's growing on me a lot too. We'll see. Lol 
What are some of your top contenders?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hi all! 

I'm with you all on freaking when little mister goes a while with little or no movement. Luckily, it doesn't happen very often. 

We've decided on the name Paxton Drake for our boy. We actually found Paxton while we were browsing personalized baby items on etsy lol. It didn't take us long at all to be settled on it thank goodness :)


----------



## Jessica28

I agree about the feeling huge part! With DD, I gained 19 lbs total but already I have gained 24lbs with still 3.5 months to go!

I think we have settled on Gabriel (nn Gabe) for a boy and Harmony for a girl.


----------



## Fezzle

I am avoiding the scale to stay in denial! I haven't been weighed at an appointment since my Harmony test which was around 14 weeks. I know I'm a lot bigger since then now!

We still have a list of about 100 names :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Great names Jessica.

I just feel massive.....my hips think so too.....:sad1:


----------



## Camichelle

Love the names! I'm so struggling to really love any names for this little guy. I'm starting to get anxious about it! 

I stopped weighing myself too but they still weigh me at dr. I think I'm up about 15 pounds. Although I had packed on a few extra pounds pre pregnancy too so I'm feeling pretty big too. 

Can't believe we're all entering the 3rd trimester already! Time is flying and I have nothing done for baby's room or anything!


----------



## hanrh

I know it's so crazy - I never thought I would make it this far! Seems so unreal!!! 

I have booked a 4d scan for next week!!! ;)


----------



## hanrh

How is everyone doing??

I have my
4d scan tomorrow - always so nervous before any appointments!!


----------



## Fezzle

Enjoy the 4D scan! 

All good here other than the heartburn and growing discomfort, but as long as I keep feeling this baby squirming around in there, which she does a lot now, I'm good!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Everything's good here. I'm starting to feel huge and tiredness is coming back but Pax is doing great, he's an active little one!


----------



## hanrh

Wanted to share my scan pic with you guys! So excited!! This makes everything feel so much more real. Since getting back I have been in panic mode about buying EVERYTHING!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Fezzle

Oh wow- great shot! I can see how that would make it more real!


----------



## Camichelle

Awwww Hanrh, what a cute little face he has. My little guy wasn't fully cooperating at mine and would only give us profile. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hanrh

Wow that's so cute cami. We had a lot of prodding and poking to get him to turn around like that! Haha. They are going to be naughty little boys!!


----------



## allforthegirl

hanrh said:


> Wanted to share my scan pic with you guys! So excited!! This makes everything feel so much more real. Since getting back I have been in panic mode about buying EVERYTHING!

What a great photo!! You are growing a perfect little bundle there!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Camichelle said:


> Awwww Hanrh, what a cute little face he has. My little guy wasn't fully cooperating at mine and would only give us profile. Lol

Still very cute!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Everything is ok here. My old body is grumpy for being pg.:jo: My back, hips and ribs bother me. Sleep is not always great, but this is what it is all about :haha: Just sucks it started so early. Oh well I am old :haha: :jo:

We go a 4D pic too but I didn't like the way it looks, the 2D my Dr has was so much clearer and he looked so dang cute I could just eat him up.....so when she gave me the 4D pic he looked like an old man and just not as cute! i.e. why I haven't showed it off :winkwink:

The next couple of days will be very busy. So I want to wish you all a very Merry Christmas!! 
:xmas3::xmas5::xmas9::xmas17::xmas16::xmas14::xmas12::xmas10::xmas8::xmas6::xmas4::xmas2:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Merry Christmas Ladies! I hope everyone has a great day.

I love the 4d photos! Such handsome little boys already :)


----------



## hanrh

Happy Christmas everyone. Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I hope everyone had a wonderful new years day.

Everyone has been very quiet on here lately. Hopefully that means that you are all busy enjoying every movement and ache and pain we endure while carrying our bundles of joy.

We should have all moved into the 3rd trimester by now. How are you all feeling about it?


----------



## Fezzle

So far my 3rd tri hasn't been that bad, but in a couple weeks, I have a 5 week stretch of some seminar teaching and I'm not looking forward to it. Even doing minor things seem to tired me out!


----------



## Camichelle

Starting to feel pretty achy and uncomfortable this week and still 8 weeks to go! Other than that starting to feel anxious about all that I have to get done before then. Nursery is still a storage room basically so starting that project tomorrow! 
Hope everyone else is feeling well!!!


----------



## Fezzle

We've just cleared out our nursery, so this weekend the plan is to strip the wallpaper (which DH is doing right now), paint the walls, and put things in the loft (along with the Christmas decorations). New curtains and lampshade are on the way! Tomorrow we're breaking down our original to-do list for what we need to do in the next couple months.


----------



## allforthegirl

When it gets closer to D day then I will start getting all his clothes washed and put away, and maybe getting a hospital bag ready to go. I really don't need to do as much....

I too am getting more and more uncomfortable....I glad I am not the only one, but wish I could have had a couple more weeks before this all settled in.

Why only 8 more weeks Camichelle? You having baby early?


----------



## Camichelle

Well 8 weeks and a few days at the latest... Having a repeat csection scheduled for 39 weeks at the latest.


----------



## allforthegirl

Camichelle said:


> Well 8 weeks and a few days at the latest... Having a repeat csection scheduled for 39 weeks at the latest.

Oh ok that makes sense. At least you have a good idea of when you will see yours :winkwink:


----------



## Camichelle

Yeah, just hoping he doesn't try to come early and take away the convenience of having it scheduled! Cleared out his nursery. Painting this weekend, then carpet, then can finally start decorating and setting stuff up. I started feeling so overwhelmed this weekend I kept bursting into tears over such silly irrational stuff. Goofy hormones! Lol 
Still no progress on little mister's name.&#128533;
Anyone else have nursery done? Would love to see pics!


----------



## Fezzle

Our nursery looks more like a bomb site! Actually right now as I type this, there are plasterers giving us some nice fresh walls. DH stripped the wallpaper last weekend, and the walls were really bumpy in places so it wouldn't have looked good if we just painted over what was there. Though the plaster has told us the walls are actually in really good condition since they're the original walls from when the house was built in 1932! We're going to paint in a couple weeks (a light grey), then get new carpet. I've already ordered the curtains and ceiling light shade as well as some things for the walls, so we "just" need to get a cot bed and wardrobe now, and also want to paint a small dresser we already have to use in there. I can't wait until it's all set up so we can put all the baby things we've been accumulating in there; right now it's all in piles in our bedroom and the guest room.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have been having silly irrational emotional moments. It is so silly.

We aren't putting up a nursery. Declan will be co-seeping with me, as Zander is still in the crib. He is not very big and still wears 12 month clothing. He makes people look twice because he is more agile than most three(some four) year olds and is just about two and is the size of some six to twelve monthers. He is just a joy though. I like co-sleeping so that I get way more rest....just roll to one side or the other to nurse him and go back to sleep. None of that get up out of bed stuff for me.


----------



## Fezzle

Our plan right now is to have this LO in the moses basket in our room for the first 6 months, but I have a feeling that might change to me sleeping in the guest room with her in the moses basket once DH realised how much he's going to be woken up in the night! I also don't know how much we'll be splitting things since I plan to breastfeed and I'll be off work and he won't be. Though when people are visiting like our parents, he'll be stuck with us!


----------



## hanrh

Glad everyone nurseries are coming along nicely! We painted ours over the Xmas break - light grey as well! :) I'm so pleased with how it turned out and am just waiting for dh to put up the curtain pole now for it to be complete! I'll post some pics as soon as its done! 

I'm feeling very emotional lately too - I seem to cry most days at nothing! Haha. 

That's so exciting about you having your due date scheduled in cami!! Not long for you at all!! I'm feeling January is dragging - anyone else? 

And cami - same here with the name. Totally stuck!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Actually I just realized we are half way through already and to me it felt like the boys just went back to school....So it isn't dragging for me or going overly fast. :shrug:

I haven't really done anything yet to get ready for baby....other than crochet a bunny for him.


----------



## Camichelle

Nursery painting today!!! And guess what color...... Light gray! Lol great minds think alike I guess! I actually wish time would slow down a bit now! So much still to do and only about 50 days left!!!


----------



## hanrh

As promised a picture of the nursery!! I'm so glad it's finally done!! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## allforthegirl

Very cute!


----------



## Fezzle

So cute! I love the colours and the elephants!


----------



## Camichelle

So cute Hanrh!!!! I love all the personal touches! Can't wait to really start working on mine!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I love the room Hanrh!! You did a fabulous job. 

We won't have a room for Pax when he first comes. We have started the home search BUT we are currently in a one bedroom apartment. We have a pack n play that we will be setting up in our room and things will be super tight around here until we can find the perfect home to buy.


----------



## hanrh

Thank you ladies! I want to see your pics too!!! :) 

Has anyone had any Brixton hicks yet? I'm feeling some funny period like pains in my tummy tonight and last night and wonder if that's what they are?


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been getting for at least two months now. But make sure you are well hydrated, it help with the severity of them. I have also found that taking extra calcium and magnesium has been helping me. I get tons of them everyday. At least now they aren't painful.


----------



## Camichelle

How is everyone? Still working on Bub's nursery so haven't taken pics yet but will soon. Can't believe it's less than 4 weeks until he's here! Still no closer to naming him &#128533;
I've had on and off BH but nothing too severe. Lately I've had a lot of pain and pelvic pressure so have been pretty uncomfortable. Hope everyone is doing well. Home stretch ladies!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Camichelle said:


> How is everyone? Still working on Bub's nursery so haven't taken pics yet but will soon. Can't believe it's less than 4 weeks until he's here! Still no closer to naming him &#128533;
> I've had on and off BH but nothing too severe. Lately I've had a lot of pain and pelvic pressure so have been pretty uncomfortable. Hope everyone is doing well. Home stretch ladies!!!

i am doing not too bad. Like you though, the last couple of days are getting more and more uncomfortable, walking doesn't help and neither does sitting, both I am limping around after. 

I have babies things washed and put away. The bags are packed and waiting. The carseat has been washed and set aside. Now I am just making him a blanket.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm excited to be getting towards the end now! On Saturday, it'll be a month to go until the due date. I have one more week of work left. All our preparations are gradually getting there. We got a new car this week, so I'm going to get the car seat and base tomorrow. Things for the hospital are pretty much gathered, but I still need to wash the baby stuff and repack everything. The nursery has been on hold for some electrical work in the house that affected the flooring up there, but I think that's done now, so we can get the new carpet soon and then start putting in the furniture and baby things and decorating it more. Overall I feel ok- it's definitely getting harder to walk with this heavy baby in my pelvis though!


----------



## Camichelle

How is everyone? I think I'm finally ready! Nursery is done other than hanging a few pictures, all clothes are washed, and bags are packed! 1 week and 6 days to go for me!


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow Cami sounds like you are ready and raring to go :winkwink:

I am ok. Not much going on here. My bags are packed, and laundry finished. I thought I was close to going last week and now it is like it was weeks ago. I get the odd pinch as he moves down. Or if I sneeze the odd time, it seems to feel like it pushes harder on my cervix than it is ready for and can bring me to tears. Tonight was the worst. :nope:

Things are getting close for all of us. Can't wait to see all our babies faces soon.


----------



## Fezzle

I feel ready- bags are packed, Moses basket is pretty much set up (we don't want to set it up completely or the cats will go in it), nursery is ready, baby things are washed and the car seat base is installed in the car. I'm happy for her to stay in until more of our kitchen is done, but at least now they've started the renovations so can carry on if anything does happen early. Still, it would be better to have a working kitchen sink again before having a newborn at home! I haven't had any signs that she's coming early so far.


----------



## allforthegirl

That is one thing that my cats seem to be really good with is staying out of the baby's beds. Though I have had to shoo my eldest away from sleeping beside me and baby before. But to be honest I am more worried about DH than my cats :rofl:


----------



## hanrh

Glad you are all doing good despite the aches and pains! It so exciting that we are all getting so close now! 

I have just got back from the midwife and apparent baby is engaged and ready to go! I think I'm going to start walking lots to encourage him to move some more!!! Anyone else doing anything to get things moving?


----------



## Fezzle

I'm having a sweep on Tuesday, but otherwise no- I want our kitchen to be as finished as possible before she comes!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well last night I noticed I lost a bit of my plug. It was tiny, more like a pea, but at least it is something:winkwink:


----------



## Fezzle

I bounced on a ball a bit earlier. Ideally she'll wait until after this weekend, but I feel like I'm ready at any time now!


----------



## Camichelle

So exciting!!! Csection on Monday for me! Eeeek! &#128522;


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow crazy!! You ready?


----------



## Camichelle

As ready as I'll ever be! Lol
I think so though. I'm so uncomfortable and anxious to meet him so I'm ready for him to come out. Lol


----------



## NDH

Good luck :)
I'm feelign ready though certain I still have a few weeks to go.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, camichelle! 

I think I still have at least a week, maybe two.


----------



## hanrh

Wow Cami that is super exciting!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

My little rainbow decided to come early. Paxton arrived 2.23.16 and is doing really well. I can't wait to see all the sweet babes :)


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, hopeful!


----------



## allforthegirl

.hopeful.one. said:


> My little rainbow decided to come early. Paxton arrived 2.23.16 and is doing really well. I can't wait to see all the sweet babes :)

Congrats my dear.:flower: Hope you are doing well too!


----------



## hanrh

Wow congratulations hopeful! :) 

Good luck today camichelle. I will be thinking of you!! 

No signs here at all. I'm off for a long walk....


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh I can't wait to read about how everything goes and seeing your LO Cami!

AFM I have been having an increase a bit in BH but nothing has moved into the I need to go in, just yet. I will be walking a lot today too! Well that is if the rain stays away :haha:


----------



## hanrh

How is everyone doing? 

How did everything go Cami? Can't wait to hear about it all!! 

I've got a sweep booked for next Thursday - seems ages away!! If it doesn't work they will book induction. Come on baby... Come out!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

No talk for any sweeps for me....but quite frankly I am not a fan, so I am good without. i sure hope he comes before 42 weeks...

I am feeling weird today. Almost digestive, my belly is tender, back still aches a bit, but I seriously don't know what's up from down these days. To many false starts.


----------



## Camichelle

Well this little guy had his own plans.... I was scheduled for a csection on Monday morning but instead my water broke first thing Sunday morning so everything was a little chaotic and moved up a day. All went well though. He had some trouble breathing at first but it didn't last long and is common for csections. 

Meet Weston James! 
8lbs 5oz and 21.5 inches long
So in love with my little rainbow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Fezzle

Aww- he is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## hanrh

Oh wow Cami he is absolutely beautiful! I love his name! What w crazy experience but so pleased you finally have your rainbow - it makes me want my little boy to hurry up even more now! 

Alldorthegirl - I wonder if those are labour signs? I've be waking up feeling quite nauseous the last few days and was hoping it was a sign!


----------



## NDH

Congrats Cami!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Cami!! What a lovely little guy you have there! Glad everything went well even if he wanted to meat you sooner :winkwink:

hanrh~ It got worse later in the day, but nothing really has come from it. I have been having on and off nausea too for a couple weeks, wasn't a sign for me :shrug: My body is really starting to get tired of this pg thing. Must have had a huge hormonal change as I went from capable to incapable in a very short period of time. i have a nasty hormone headache today, and I am trying not to snap on my kids.


----------



## hanrh

Oh no allforthegirl- sorry you are feeling rough. Hope you are feeling better now. 

Any news from anyone? I'm still waiting over here!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm feeling better. Thanks for asking. Nothing to report here. Still waiting on my LO


----------



## hanrh

Waiting is driving me crazy!!! Are you getting people asking constantly if you have had the bay yet? It's making me feel like kicking myself away until her shows up!! Haha.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes. My mom calls daily to see how I'm feeling. I don't mind too much, as she is my childcare when I am in labour. My in laws call a lot too. It gets annoying especially since I having sign since 36 weeks.


----------



## Fezzle

Yes! Including random friends from high school I haven't seen in 15 years!


----------



## allforthegirl

I believe I have been in early labour since last night. Still slow going, but I guess that is just the way it is going to be. My cats have been extra attentive last night and today.


----------



## hanrh

I am so glad it's not just me! I'm 40+5 today and going crazy! Of I hear one more old wives tale....

Wow that's so exciting allforthegirl. Are u contracting? I'm so unsure of what to expect when labour finally arrives.


----------



## allforthegirl

I went into the hospital with contraction 3-5 min apart and they sent home as my cervix was closed.


----------



## hanrh

Oh no. Have they stopped now??

I have my sweep tomorrow -
So glad as I have absolutely no signs!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not even favourable for a sweep....:sad1: And yes they pretty much just stopped all together.


----------



## hanrh

Oh no that's so annoying!! Can't believe our bodies can trick us that bad. It's so cruel!!! We're your other babies late?


----------



## allforthegirl

Only one was late. Two were induce 37 and 38 weeks, so don't know what they would gone to. And the other two were on time.


----------



## NDH

My rainbow baby is here! And he's a boy! Jeremy David was born on march 15th in a hurry into his Daddy's hands before the birth pool was even filled up. I called my husband him from work for 1:00 feeling like I was wasting his day cause it could be hours before I was in active labour, and thank goodness he called the doula at 2 cause again I thought it was way too early and I apologised for calling before she was needed. She's 20 minutes out of town and was here in 25. Then suddenly at 3pm I was in the middle of cooking stew while chatting to my doula and I got that labour flush and knew active labour had started. 
Told them to start setting up the pool and was kicking myself for not doing it sooner and called my photographer and then holed myself up on the bedroom drinking labour tea and eating frozen grapes and bouncing on the birth ball. Photographer had been here about 10 mins when my doula's skills were very much needed applying counterpressure, massaging oils and helping me breathe deeply. I had about three big surges like that and then transition consisted of me shouting the pool wasn't going to be ready in time. With the next surge I said the baby was coming and my doula checked and could see the head so ran to get DH. 3 big pushes later (1 for head, 1 for shoulders and 1 for the rest of his body) and he was caught by his daddy about 3:45.
His sisters brought birthday cake when they came in to meet him (my 4yo made me buy a cake the day before and insisted it was for the baby's birthday tomorrow. So they both had a piece and then had a swim in the pool.

He weighs 3.6kg and is 54cm long. Almost exactly the same as my eldest and born two weeks earlier. No tearing - not even a graze - very minimal blood loss. Placenta took about an hour to come out which was awkward in the meantime as his cord was too short he only barely reached my breast. The placenta was so tiny too, but healthy looking and whole so no issues.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, NDH!

My rainbow baby is here too- Freya Dorothy born 16 March at 14:33 (about 24 hours after getting Propess inserted). She weighed 6lbs 11oz and is doing great! Hoping to go home tomorrow so will write more later!


----------



## allforthegirl

So glad you have your LO!!


----------



## hanrh

Congrats on your little rainbows ladies! I'm jealous!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I had a sweep yesterday. Not much happening here, but still early. Have had a couple contractions, and they do feel different, but not something I am ready to say anything about, as my others were so different each false start.....


----------



## hanrh

I had my sweep as well allforthegirl. Am feeling quite crampy but not contractions yet. I don't have high hopes! Have another booked for Monday and then induction on Tuesday!


----------



## allforthegirl

My OB didn't talk about induction as he thinks I will go any day.....as I was 2cm 25% at the hospital the other night and 4cm 60% at the office yesterday. Have had a couple crampy type contractions recently but it feels a bit like I ate something wrong :haha: Could be me clearing out a bit, though nothing has come from it just yet. If things keep it up and getting strong this may be the day....but I need things to get really strong first before I take it serious :rofl:


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats on your rainbows Fezzle and NDH! 

Not much longer for the rest of you ladies! I'll be stalking for updates. 

Weston and I are doing well. Had a rough week as he was not gaining weight breastfeeding and was jaundice and had to do light therapy but we're doing better this week!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cami i am glad things are starting to sort themselves for you.


----------



## hanrh

Cami so glad all is well now. 

Allforthegirl - any news? 

Still waiting over here ..::


----------



## allforthegirl

Still waiting here too.... :coffee:


----------



## hanrh

I have been getting period pain type cramps in my back and tummy since 3am this morning (it's now 10am) They aren't consistent but hoping it could be something ?! Anyone start off like this?


----------



## allforthegirl

hanrh said:


> I have been getting period pain type cramps in my back and tummy since 3am this morning (it's now 10am) They aren't consistent but hoping it could be something ?! Anyone start off like this?

I have been getting that on and off for about two maybe three days now.... Nothing happened for me but I have read many have had this for their first signs. It is supposed to be a good sign, so all the articles I have read the last few days. I hope you are NOT like me and this means you baby is well on its way!!


----------



## hanrh

Oh no allforthegirl that's awful! Poor u! The pains have become much more frequent and painful now! Still at home now as Hopsital won't have me in until I can't talk through them apparently. :(


----------



## allforthegirl

hanrh said:


> Oh no allforthegirl that's awful! Poor u! The pains have become much more frequent and painful now! Still at home now as Hopsital won't have me in until I can't talk through them apparently. :(

GL my dear I am glad someone is getting to see there baby. :thumbup:


----------



## Camichelle

Any more babies make their appearance?


----------



## hanrh

Baby Freddie Anthony was born on Monday at 6:30am weighing 7 pounds 11. Can't believe my rainbow is finally here!! 

How is everyone else doing?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Hanrh!!! Freddie is beautiful!!! Can you believe we finally have our rainbows?! Sometimes it felt like it would never happen!


----------



## allforthegirl

March 23rd at 10:43am Declan was born at a healthy weight of 8lbs 3oz, 6 days late.


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Allforthegirl!!! So many rainbows! &#127752;


----------



## hanrh

Congratulations allforthegirl! That's lovely news!

I know what you mean Cami - I look at him constantly not quite believing he is real! He's so amazing! 

How are you all getting on?


----------



## Radiance

Radiance said:


> EEK! I got my first positive at 7DPO (the picture is my 8dpo test)! :happydance: Today they are even darker! Super excited. My EDD is March 25th :thumbup: 3+3!


Hey everyone!! I took a bit of a break away. I had a really complicated pregnancy and spent 24 weeks until birth admitted to the hospital. I delivered my baby prematurely. After 7 losses in a row I finally got my rainbow baby :dance:<3 He very healthy and has a wild personality.


----------



## Camichelle

Oh wow! Glad everything turned out okay Radiance! Belated congrats on your rainbow! How are all the other rainbows and Mamas doing? Can't believe Weston is almost 9 months!


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi everyone..my rainbow was born prematurely at 32+6. My water broke 4 days so luckily they managed to hold off labour until I got the 2 steroid shots to mature his lungs. He didnt need any breathing support when he was born. Spent about a month in the hospital just for feeding and growing ..was only 3.5lbs at birth. Now he is fine and a crazy, energetic monkey. Hard to keep up with him.


----------

